# Show off your Mako/Rays



## Rob Cox

Seiko 007/009 & Citizen NY0040/0045 owners are showing theirs off, so why not Makos and Rays?
I know that there is a thread for showing Orient mods, but what if you want to show your stock ones.
All welcome, stock or modified.
I'll get the ball rolling.


















With some other guys who were just hanging around.


----------



## R-H

Nice photos


----------



## sticky

The blue Ray looking good even when I've mashed up the end links.


----------



## Rob Cox

How did you mash 'em up?


----------



## orientfreak

Mako group:









orange:









blue:









The only missing is the black deep.
But it will come. :roll:


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Blue Ray with sapphire and removed pusher.


----------



## MadMrB

All blue, with an additional black XL:


----------



## electroken




----------



## guspech750

I love my Mako XL luminous dial with a black Nato strap.

I also love my new Mako USA too. Freaking awesome upgrade from the standard Mako's for just a little more cost.

Also in the picture is my Planet Orient with a modified HR silicone strap.




























Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## cairoanan

Blue Ray Saturday









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cerialphreak

Just out of curiosity, why remove the pusher and do you have any more pics of it?



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Blue Ray with sapphire and removed pusher.
> 
> View attachment 5129586


----------



## cabfrank

Does everyone look at this thread and realize what a great value, and great watch Orient makes? I know I do.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Because the pusher is unnecessary, disturbing the look and I do not like it


----------



## Relo60

Just received my Orange Mako today. Still deciding on what strap to use to replace the original


----------



## Rob Cox

Try em all and show us the results. My money is on the top one.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

More photos with modded nato.


----------



## CristobalGordo

I really bonded with this black Mako over the summer. It has survived 104 degree days here in Madrid. I took it cycling almost every day and I swam with it and grabbed it every time I didn't want to risk one of my other watches. I treated it like your basic beater watch but so far it doesn't have a scratch on it. I'd switch out the NATOs sometimes putting it on a white one or this one which matches everything. The size is just right. People spend a fortune on divers and there are some really nice ones out there but, for me, this guy has it all (although the Mako USA has it all plus a little more- it's definitely on my short list.)


----------



## vreg1922

I received my first Orient Ray in Blue yesterday. I ordered the one with rubber strap after reading not so positive things about the metal bracelet. 
Just after wearing it as it is, I hated the look of the rubber strap and quickly switched it with another 22mm spare strap that I have! The combination looks okay, it at least looks better than the original strap IMO! 
I love how the watch feels and performs, my biggest gripe is that I find it to be a little small on my wrist. I don't have huge wrists, my wrist size is about 7". 
Now, I'm looking to get some good leather straps for my Ray! Any suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## Rob Cox

Are you set on only leather?


----------



## vreg1922

Yes, I imagine it to spend most time in office environment! So, I'm looking at something that makes the watch a little dressy but not too formal! Some of the brown leather straps look interesting on them I guess!


----------



## cabfrank

I think the strap you have on it looks great!


----------



## cerialphreak

Agreed. I love the stitching on one side. Where'd you get it?


cabfrank said:


> I think the strap you have on it looks great!


----------



## Fjhuato

I have been visiting this forum for a while now gathering information and learning from others, but I have finally decided to post for the first time! My blue Mako  I hope the photo uploads since I am barely learning how to use it.


----------



## cmiguel

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

Here`s my Black Ray.


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Daytime shot









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My Pepsi on a Hadley Roma rubber rally style strap.


----------



## vreg1922

Hi folks! I just have a quick question. I've been testing out the watch since a couple of days now and each day after wearing it for 6-8 hours on my wrist, the watch stops after 12 hours of idle time! I thought that the power reserve is about 40 hours on this one, is this normal? Did I receive a defective piece? Please comment. Thanks!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Normal wear may not charge it sufficiently. Take it off and shake it for about 30 seconds to a minute before setting it down, that should ensure a full charge after wearing. Then test it to see how long is runs.


----------



## itsreallydarren

Finally took some decent shots of my modded Mako. I removed the bezel and swapped it with the smooth bezel from Murphy Manufacturing.


----------



## HenshinMan

My Only Mako....


----------



## orientfreak

My new Ray black:


----------



## itsreallydarren

orientfreak said:


> My new Ray black:
> 
> View attachment 5371786


That orange lume looks great. Did it come that way or was the dial relumed?


----------



## Redfishajmx

My new Mako USA. Have to say I am impressed with it.


----------



## orientfreak

itsreallydarren said:


> That orange lume looks great. Did it come that way or was the dial relumed?


This is a mod.


----------



## cabfrank

Quite an attractive and excellent mod at that! How does it glow compared to the original lume? I know orange is less bright, but is it still decent? It sure looks good!


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Orient ray














It does not look good if you look very closely on the side, however it looks perfect in every position which you naturally see your watch while it is on your wrist. I guess I got a perfect diver-dress hybrid


----------



## RotorRonin

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Orient ray
> View attachment 5384946


If the dial really was a deep navy blue like your photo appears, I would have bought one already. Great shot.

...did you fill the extra pusher with silicone?! I couldn't handle that.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I guess I am one of the few that like the day pusher. To me it sets the Mako and Ray apart from other watches of a similar look.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

StogieNinja said:


> If the dial really was a deep navy blue like your photo appears, I would have bought one already. Great shot.
> 
> ...did you fill the extra pusher with silicone?! I couldn't handle that.


I put a domed sapphire with blue ar coating, color looks better than the stock. The color do look purple under some conditions and this is bad. I filled the hole with loctite metal epoxy and a screw.


----------



## RotorRonin

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I put a domed sapphire with blue ar coating, color looks better than the stock. The color do look purple under some conditions and this is bad. I filled the hole with loctite metal epoxy and a screw.


The crystal looks great, I thought!


----------



## cairoanan

Blue Ray on brown leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

Just fitted a domed sapphire with blue AR. Photos don't do it justice!


----------



## hertz3333

I was supposed to get the Ray but from all tje hype at the store got Mako by accident. Fell in love with it over the weekend. It's more a casual diver look to set it apart from other divers I own.



















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## psykon99

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Blue Ray with sapphire and removed pusher.
> 
> View attachment 5129586


How did you remove the extra pusher?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

It now resides on a black nato. I am really impressed with this watch and brand.


----------



## mrpher1001

In my heart.


----------



## Cobia

Rocat said:


> It now resides on a black nato. I am really impressed with this watch and brand.
> 
> View attachment 5864762
> [/Q
> 
> UOTE]
> 
> Looks fantastic mate, perfect size, happy to hear you like it, cheers


----------



## sal4

Black Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

Raven


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Mako XL on CW c60 strap









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile

electroken said:


> View attachment 5171418


Nice!
I live in Bermuda and work closely with the cruise ships. Cool picture.


----------



## R-H




----------



## starman69




----------



## baal-amiga

My Ray, with handmade leather strap (by me).


----------



## gbshahaq

my first Orient - a blue Mako bought a couple of days ago in Singapore. I tried the XL (too big on my small wrist) and the Ray. On the shelf, the Ray looked better but up close and on the wrist - very happy with the Mako.

Now to explore strap options!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

gbshahaq said:


> View attachment 6291130
> 
> my first Orient - a blue Mako bought a couple of days ago in Singapore. I tried the XL (too big on my small wrist) and the Ray. On the shelf, the Ray looked better but up close and on the wrist - very happy with the Mako.
> 
> Now to explore strap options!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! The Mako is a great looking watch IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joostgt3

Some great pics in this thread. Here is my beloved Blue Mako with Ray bezel... look at it shine!


----------



## Rob Cox

> Some great pics in this thread. Here is my beloved Blue Mako with Ray bezel... look at it shine!


I love the Mako blue even more than th Ray blue, I wish there was a Mako Blue Ray if you know what I mean!


----------



## Joostgt3

Rob Cox said:


> I love the Mako blue even more than th Ray blue, I wish there was a Mako Blue Ray if you know what I mean!


I'm not sure I do to be honest! Are you saying the color of the blue Mako is different than the color of the blue Ray? I was under the impression that they were the same or very close...


----------



## Rob Cox

The blue Mako is an electric blue, really bright and sharp.








The blue Ray is much more subdued and subtle.








I like them both, and since you asked I can't decide which I like best, so I think I would like both blues in both the Ray and Mako! 
I remember when the blue Ray was first introduced there was some pics that looked as if it was the same blue as the Mako, but as time went on the current Ray blue prevailed.


----------



## Joostgt3

Didn't know that! Thanks for clarifying, and pretty pictures!


----------



## Keithcozz

I will start with my ORIENT MakoUSA...


















...and the original Blue Mako


















I just got a Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet for her...



























The Strapcode Super Engineer II is just a terrific bracelet. Ridiculous beauty, heft and quality; I could not recommend it more strongly!


----------



## vicko5000

Anyone know if the Mako XL Blue is the same very Dark Blue as in the Blue Ray?


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Rocat

How about a photo of my Orange Mako in the rain. 














Sorry, as soon as I typed the above sentence. This song popped into my mind. Enjoy some 80's music.


----------



## vicko5000

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World




----------



## cairoanan

On orange leather


----------



## heady91

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

heady91 said:


> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Better pic










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhancock

Rob Cox said:


> The blue Mako is an electric blue, really bright and sharp.
> View attachment 6330610
> 
> 
> The blue Ray is much more subdued and subtle.
> View attachment 6330626
> 
> 
> I like them both, and since you asked I can't decide which I like best, so I think I would like both blues in both the Ray and Mako!
> I remember when the blue Ray was first introduced there was some pics that looked as if it was the same blue as the Mako, but as time went on the current Ray blue prevailed.


What bracelet do you have on that Ray?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Mako on NATO strap.


----------



## sal4

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Mako on NATO strap.


That orange looks great! I ordered an orange Mako but it was a very pale orange so I returned it. Your Mako pic has encouraged me to consider ordering another in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

sal4 said:


> That orange looks great! I ordered an orange Mako but it was a very pale orange so I returned it. Your Mako pic has encouraged me to consider ordering another in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In real life it's not quite as juicy as the pic but it's not pale either. On my cameras I set the color saturation to max most of the time. The camera DOES lie


----------



## BevoWatch

_Greetings from my Raven


















Peace on Earth
b-)​_


----------



## sal4

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> In real life it's not quite as juicy as the pic but it's not pale either. On my cameras I set the color saturation to max most of the time. The camera DOES lie


Thanks for the clarification. It's a great looking watch and I like the strap combination a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

I received my new Mako AA02002D9 today:








Initially I thought great, no date pusher!, hacking and hand winding brilliant!....

However, not all is good. Orient seem to have gone cheap on the finish of the dial and bezel, neither are as rich in colour as the original EM65002D. The bezel is more matt and not as nice as the original in my opinion.

Now the dial...Orient what have you done?!







At certain angles it looks textured, like a bad spray paint job. Also the text on the dial appears to be of inferior quality.

Here is the EM65002D in the same light at a similar angle, which in my opinion is beautiful and far superior:








For me the beauty of the Mako (and Ray) blue dial was one of its best features, that can't be said of this latest update. It would be interesting to know the rational behind this atrocity, whether this was a design or a cost cutting decision. If it was to cut cost, then my message to Orient would be *NO!* - value for money yes, cheap at the expense of quality no!

Disappointing as I was hoping for this update to be just improvements.


----------



## cairoanan

Worn orange leather NATO on the orange bezel XL


----------



## cabfrank

MrB, sorry to hear about it. It looks good in the first picture, but the second not so much. Are you going to keep it, or try to exchange it?


----------



## MadMrB

cabfrank said:


> MrB, sorry to hear about it. It looks good in the first picture, but the second not so much. Are you going to keep it, or try to exchange it?


I realise that the picture makes it look worse than it actually is as the texture reflects, so the speckles are reflected light, but it is very much second rate compared to the original. Having said that, anyone who had not previously handled a blue Mako/Ray might not notice or be bothered by it, but I find it so frustrating as the case and movement are such good improvements.
I guess I will see if I can live with it, if not then it will join a couple of others I will be clipping from my collection next year.


----------



## Rob Cox

mhancock said:


> What bracelet do you have on that Ray?


Stainless Steel Watch Band Strap Double Lock Clasp Bracelet Buckle Handicraft | eBay

As you can see it is very cheap, but quite well made. Its heavy and I did have to file the ends as it was a fraction to wide! I like lots of options with straps and bracelets and I have currently got it on a brilliant shark mesh.

Silver 18/20/22mm Web Mesh Wrist Watch Band Stainless Steel Strap Folding Clasp | eBay

The quality of this is outstanding, look at the clasp.


----------



## Rob Cox

MadMrB said:


> I received my new Mako AA02002D9 today:
> View attachment 6408313
> 
> 
> Initially I thought great, no date pusher!, hacking and hand winding brilliant!....
> 
> However, not all is good. Orient seem to have gone cheap on the finish of the dial and bezel, neither are as rich in colour as the original EM65002D. The bezel is more matt and not as nice as the original in my opinion.
> 
> Now the dial...Orient what have you done?!
> View attachment 6408465
> 
> At certain angles it looks textured, like a bad spray paint job. Also the text on the dial appears to be of inferior quality.
> 
> Here is the EM65002D in the same light at a similar angle, which in my opinion is beautiful and far superior:
> View attachment 6408513
> 
> 
> For me the beauty of the Mako (and Ray) blue dial was one of its best features, that can't be said of this latest update. It would be interesting to know the rational behind this atrocity, whether this was a design or a cost cutting decision. If it was to cut cost, then my message to Orient would be *NO!* - value for money yes, cheap at the expense of quality no!
> 
> Disappointing as I was hoping for this update to be just improvements.


I have not seen this model before, where did you find it and what other models are there?


----------



## MadMrB

Rob Cox said:


> I have not seen this model before, where did you find it and what other models are there?


SeriousWatches - Model numbers are FAA02001B and FAA02002D


----------



## Rob Cox

Thanks MadMrB, this is big news. Hacking and hand winding is a brilliant upgrade ( I think the Seiko SKX is about to go the same way). I like the pusher but I suppose it had to go, cos it is actually a compromise solution to upgrade a date only movement at a budget.
Like the Mako USA the bracelet should have solid end links and it should have a sapphire crystal, although the Mako USA sapphire is not the best I have seen (my Rays both have Crystal Times domed sapphires.......WOW).
It looks to me that the expense of upgrading the case and the movement and keeping the price reasonable have meant compromises on the bracelet and crystal. I wonder if the case will accept the solid end link bracelet and if the crystal size is the same as the original Mako?
Could you check for me on the crystal diameter?

On the colour, it looks like the new blue is very similar to the Ray blue which is more subdued and can look a bit grainy in some lighting conditions, I have a Pepsi Mako and a blue Ray and they are not the same. I was initially disappointed with my blue Ray but I love it now!


----------



## sal4

New Orient Ray.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Rob Cox said:


> Thanks MadMrB, this is big news. Hacking and hand winding is a brilliant upgrade ( I think the Seiko SKX is about to go the same way). I like the pusher but I suppose it had to go, cos it is actually a compromise solution to upgrade a date only movement at a budget.
> Like the Mako USA the bracelet should have solid end links and it should have a sapphire crystal, although the Mako USA sapphire is not the best I have seen (my Rays both have Crystal Times domed sapphires.......WOW).
> It looks to me that the expense of upgrading the case and the movement and keeping the price reasonable have meant compromises on the bracelet and crystal. I wonder if the case will accept the solid end link bracelet and if the crystal size is the same as the original Mako?
> Could you check for me on the crystal diameter?
> 
> On the colour, it looks like the new blue is very similar to the Ray blue which is more subdued and can look a bit grainy in some lighting conditions, I have a Pepsi Mako and a blue Ray and they are not the same. I was initially disappointed with my blue Ray but I love it now!


Hi Rob,
The crystal diameter is the same at 31.5mm and the bracelet appears to be exactly the same as the original. The case back is not as deep which reduces the overall watch depth to 13mm.

Here are some more pictures:


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My Ray on a mesh strap......hmmmm, mine is supposed to be a blue ray....model FEM6500cd9.....is it just me, or does it look black? Really doesn't bother me, as I am smitten by whatever colour it is!.....but in the interest of pure curiosity, anyone with an opinion?


----------



## cabfrank

The pic looks black, but that happens. You should definitely be able to tell if it is blue in person. The blue has sunray, and shimmer.


----------



## sal4

My blue Mako looks close to black until bright light hits it. Then as cabfrank stated, the light brings out the sunray effect and the blue shows nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Pepsi baby!


----------



## Rob Cox

MadMrB said:


> Hi Rob,
> The crystal diameter is the same at 31.5mm and the bracelet appears to be exactly the same as the original. The case back is not as deep which reduces the overall watch depth to 13mm.


Thanks for that. I think it looks graet, I am sorry you are disappointed with the blue but it looks classy to me.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ok, so black it is then...no blue in it, in spite of the product number!...but no matter, love the colour!....have played with multiple bands, but think this black Hadley Roma really makes it pop!.......am thinking about getting an orange Ray, as I feel this watch line is a huge value!


----------



## cabfrank

It sure looks black, and it sure looks great. I love it on that strap. 
I have the orange and I love it. Get it! You simply cannot go wrong with these.


----------



## cabfrank

Here is an old pic.


----------



## 11pennreserve

My XL. I really like its heft and the blue dial really is gorgeous in person.


----------



## Relo60

10am to 3pm shift















3pm to 10:30 pm shift


----------



## sal4

cabfrank said:


> It sure looks black, and it sure looks great. I love it on that strap.


I agree it looks like a black dial for sure, and it looks great on that strap.

Nice Orient!


----------



## Agent_719

Changed the original orient strap to a light brown tanned strap.

Awesome casual looking diver !





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Blue mako on red leather NATO


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## anabuki




----------



## NotSure




----------



## janosfia

This was left under my tree on Christmas and I've been wearing it pretty much every day since. *LOVE* the blue!

http://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww154/janosfia/20160108_131323.jpg


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Love my new Mako !


----------



## no-fi

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 6515482
> 
> View attachment 6515514
> 
> View attachment 6515530
> 
> View attachment 6515554


Love that dial. It certainly does look a lot like the dial on the Ray, with its wet sandpaper texture. I quite like it. You may grow to enjoy the difference.

Can you tell us more about the new movement, please? Is the hacking nice and snappy and precise? Not too much crunch to the hand-winding? And what's the automatic rotor noise like - as loud as the old movement?

I may get one in black, as I already have the blue Ray. Here it is on an SKX bracelet. Great watch for the money.


----------



## MadMrB

no-fi said:


> Love that dial. It certainly does look a lot like the dial on the Ray, with its wet sandpaper texture. I quite like it. You may grow to enjoy the difference.
> 
> Can you tell us more about the new movement, please? Is the hacking nice and snappy and precise? Not too much crunch to the hand-winding? And what's the automatic rotor noise like - as loud as the old movement?


The dial is not as good quality as the original Mako or Ray IMO (I have both as well). The rotor noise is better than the original, and the hacking & winding are okay and comparable with other similar Orient movements. However a slight criticism is that the movement continues to wind as you screw the crown back in.

Your Ray looks great on the jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## no-fi

MadMrB said:


> The dial is not as good quality as the original Mako or Ray IMO (I have both as well). The rotor noise is better than the original, and the hacking & winding are okay and comparable with other similar Orient movements. However a slight criticism is that the movement continues to wind as you screw the crown back in.
> 
> Your Ray looks great on the jubilee bracelet.


Thanks for your thoughts. Sounds like a big step up, aside from the dial. Hopefully they didn't cut corners with the new black Mako dial, too.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

and the necessary lume shot....


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Orange Mako.......any band suggestions?....plz post pics!


----------



## cabfrank

I think the bracelet looks great.


----------



## sal4

cabfrank said:


> I think the bracelet looks great.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Geese, just not a fan of SS bracelets.....so here we go on a straight black NATO!


----------



## sal4

That looks very nice as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Black XL on olive NATO


----------



## cle_steve

Black mako is my beater and a watch I really enjoy. Just picked up a ray Raven another great value piece.

Hard to compare exactly to the Seamaster but definitely some similar elements and similar attention to quality. The orient quality for the money is hard to beat.


----------



## Bluejacket




----------



## Maddog1970

Love the Raven Ray......may have to get one of those!


----------



## mapotofu

Wearing my original orient mako today.


----------



## sal4

mapotofu said:


> Wearing my original orient mako today.


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Greetings everyone. Love the Orient Ray line.

Cross country adventure with my best bud.....



























....and for this workout, the Ray Raven gets the job done


















b-)​_


----------



## havok_watch

black ray with dark grey 3 ring zulu. i trimmed the end and now it slips right under the shirt sleeve with no bulk...


----------



## havok_watch

double post...


----------



## Maddog1970

Put my SS braclet from my Orange Mako on my Black Ray.......my Ray originally came on rubber.....seems to fit the Ray better (go figure!) and looks good IMO


----------



## Colderamstel

Got my first Orient today. Picked up the blue Ray on rubber strap. Quickly switched it to a nato strap I had on hand. Will be putting it on a leather strap soon enough. 

Mako USA in the mail.


----------



## sal4

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 6715450
> Put my SS braclet from my Orange Mako on my Black Ray.......my Ray originally came on rubber.....seems to fit the Ray better (go figure!) and looks good IMO


I really like the Mako bracelets. That one looks great with your Ray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Nice cold day for some desk diving adventures with the Ray Raven.


----------



## Maddog1970

Got my 2 Hadley Roma rubber diver straps today...straight orange, plus black with orange stitching......really like the orange with my Orange Mako....comments?


----------



## Maddog1970

cle_steve said:


> Nice cold day for some desk diving adventures with the Ray Raven.
> 
> View attachment 6726386


Oh boy that is a nice Raven Ray......I may be smitten......got to say that I think the Ray slightly edges the Mako in overall looks, and that black IP coating is calling my name!


----------



## Colderamstel

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh boy that is a nice Raven Ray......I may be smitten......got to say that I think the Ray slightly edges the Mako in overall looks, and that black IP coating is calling my name!


I have to admit, I am in the same boat, I keep going back to it. In particular like the Raven on a green nato band.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Franz-Anton

Here is my Mako USA.....


----------



## RotorRonin

lbovill said:


> I have to admit, I am in the same boat, I keep going back to it. In particular like the Raven on a green nato band.


I just put this combo together tonight! It really is striking. I'm thinking of flipping it/trading it for a blue dial Ray, as I think my style is not really suited to the military look. But man is it sharp.


----------



## cle_steve

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh boy that is a nice Raven Ray......I may be smitten......got to say that I think the Ray slightly edges the Mako in overall looks, and that black IP coating is calling my name!


The stock bracelet is actually nicer than I expected and what some of the online reviews wrote. It wears pretty comfortable like the mako bracelet as in my opinion. Hard to say how the coating will hold up to wear, so far after a few days desk diving mine has been fine. I suspect the clasp will probably begin to show fading after some extended periods of wear. Who knows maybe it will have a cool patina effect. A lot of guys are ditching the bracket altogether for Natos and Zulus but I think it actually wears very clean on the bracelet.


----------



## mapotofu

Orient Mako XL "kermit"


----------



## BevoWatch

.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Black Watch Matters


















Ya know it's a good watch for the price. Me likey.
b-)​_


----------



## RotorRonin




----------



## cle_steve

StogieNinja said:


>


I think the olive nato is just made for the Ray Raven. Anyone have it on an olive Zulu 3 or 5 ring?


----------



## Colderamstel

cle_steve said:


> I think the olive nato is just made for the Ray Raven. Anyone have it on an olive Zulu 3 or 5 ring?


Exactly the combination I was talking about above, just striking!


----------



## cairoanan

Mako XL


----------



## jpk207




----------



## weightsb4dates

Orange bezel, black dial mako XL on Black Perlon strap from cheapestnatostraps. Com


----------



## Colderamstel

My Blue Ray on Nato while waiting on a leather strap...


----------



## guspech750

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 6730106
> View attachment 6730114
> Got my 2 Hadley Roma rubber diver straps today...straight orange, plus black with orange stitching......really like the orange with my Orange Mako....comments?


Yep. Love the orange strap. I too have that same strap, but I modded mine to fit my orange Planet Orient.

I just really love an orange strap. I bought a new Deep Blue with an orange bezel that came with a black silicone strap. But I also bought the optional orange strap too and lools awesome.

Your watch pics looks awesome! Great choices.

Sent from the White House on tax payers dimes.


----------



## Rob Cox

Orange Ray with a domed sapphire with red ar coating


----------



## MercifulFate

Man this is so tough, trying to choose between a Ray and a SKX007/009!


----------



## RotorRonin

MercifulFate said:


> Man this is so tough, trying to choose between a Ray and a SKX007/009!


I've had both, and loved the aesthetics of both. Here's my take: If you're wearing in an office environment, I would choose the Ray. The sloped bezel fits better under shirt-cuffs and it pairs better with polos and button ups. If you're wearing primarily in an active environment, with t-shirts and jeans, etc, the SKX is a much more "tool-watch" looking watch and looks great on a NATO for that kind of thing.


----------



## Relo60

MercifulFate said:


> Man this is so tough, trying to choose between a Ray and a SKX007/009!


I have the SKX009 and the Blue Ray. The former sits high and a slightly bigger diameter than the latter. My Blue Ray says hello and buy.


----------



## Colderamstel

Mako XL on Bond MI6 Nato


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Man this is so tough, trying to choose between a Ray and a SKX007/009!


I have the Ray, Mako XL, 007 and 173... They are different beasts, but if I had to pick one of them and get rid of the rest, at this point I would probably pick the Mako XL to keep...

Good luck it is a tough decision...

I can predict the future and based on your question I see multiple watches in your future ;-P


----------



## MercifulFate

Thanks for the input guys... I have 6 inch wrists so if the SKX looks lightly bigger, it may look too big on me. In that case the Ray wins.
I plan to put either on a Nato strap or rubber strap but if the Skx looks better on a nato...then the SKX wins.
I like the bezel on the ray better but I like how the SKX is actually used and trusted by divers....
I read somewhere that someone got their Orient earlier this year for around $105... in that case, it's significantly cheaper and would be my choice. But I haven't seen it near that price.
And wow that blue dial is so deep in color and gorgeous, really nice!


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Thanks for the input guys... I have 6 inch wrists so if the SKX looks lightly bigger, it may look too big on me. In that case the Ray wins.
> I plan to put either on a Nato strap or rubber strap but if the Skx looks better on a nato...then the SKX wins.
> I like the bezel on the ray better but I like how the SKX is actually used and trusted by divers....
> I read somewhere that someone got their Orient earlier this year for around $105... in that case, it's significantly cheaper and would be my choice. But I haven't seen it near that price.
> And wow that blue dial is so deep in color and gorgeous, really nice!


The SKX is slightly boxier, that said, it sits nicely on the wrist especially on a Nato strap. Seiko also makes a SKX013 with a 37mm case, it is slightly smaller but looks almost the same wit the same diver's certification. Just a thought to help create more confusion for you.

IMHO you will be happy with any of your options, they are all great watches. I know they go on sale if you wait. But waiting is hard especially with impulse buy pressure because you see all the posts on WUS (I am guilty of this). For point of reference I recently purchased my watches (within the last 6 months) for the following prices, SKX173 $193.00, SKX007 $159, Ray $150 (on rubber not stainless. The biggest hurdle you will have is finding the Orient Ray in stock in the color and option you want. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MercifulFate

Yeah I was reading about the SKX013 but I just ordered a ton of 22mm Natos! So they wouldn't fit that one. And thanks for the advice on waiting, I never buy a watch without a good deal lol. I'm the king of waiting  but yes it is tempting!


----------



## RotorRonin

MercifulFate said:


> Yeah I was reading about the SKX013 but I just ordered a ton of 22mm Natos! So they wouldn't fit that one. And thanks for the advice on waiting, I never buy a watch without a good deal lol. I'm the king of waiting  but yes it is tempting!


Buy straps to fit your watch, don't buy a watch to fit your straps.

If you're going casual and Nato, go the SKX route, but with 6" wrists I would definitely go for the 013. I have 7"+ wrists and the 007 wore fairly large on me because of the thickness.


----------



## MercifulFate

Aw man thanks for that info. Well the straps are for my Orient Flight and I figured I'd have more watches with 22mm fit in the future


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Aw man thanks for that info. Well the straps are for my Orient Flight and I figured I'd have more watches with 22mm fit in the future


Not the greatest shot but a size comparison...


----------



## Colderamstel

Just adding my Ray on its new Leather Strap, Breitling style from Strapped for Time. I like the strap but would probably have gone with one with slightly less padding and more taper if I did it again. It will eventually soften and fit nicely but for now it is a little stiff.

Any who, they are a great place to source straps from. Waiting for the light brown Omega style to be in stock again.


----------



## omega1300

Posted these before in some "what are you wearing" posts - but I should have added them here! Mako and I took a trip!


----------



## MercifulFate

lbovill said:


> View attachment 6854258
> 
> 
> Not the greatest shot but a size comparison...


Wow I really like how the Ray's hour markers have a textured effect to them compared to the SKX in that photo. I also like the hour markers on that mako too...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Anybody noticed the hands shapes similarity between JLC geophysics and Mako ?


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Wow I really like how the Ray's hour markers have a textured effect to them compared to the SKX in that photo. I also like the hour markers on that mako too...


The 007 has painted on lume, the 173 has applied lume (looks like a small piece of plastic), and all the Makos and Rays I have seen do a nice job of painting lume on an actual marker and applying it to the face of the dial so you get a little depth to them as well as a nice metal border.


----------



## yongsoo1982

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Anybody noticed the hands shapes similary between JLC geophysics and Mako ?
> 
> View attachment 6856898
> 
> 
> View attachment 6856914


The style, I believe, is called "Sword Hands"


----------



## weightsb4dates

RE: seiko skx vs orient mako/ray
I own and skx007 w/ jubilee, and a black and pepsi mako, as well as an orange bezel mako xl. the Mako (og) im has a much much better finish and quality than the skx007 does, the dial, the case finish, the threading on the crown, etc. its just better quailty and value imo. the braclets are about the same quality, i prefer the fit of the seiko jubilee, but mako isnt bad (i cant speak to the ray, but i believe they're fairly siminar), the bracelet on my mako xl isnt bad but it doesnt taper, and the large case size cause the braclet to hit wierd on my wrist regardless of how i size it.

cliffs: +1 for Orient









The mako IMO is an Homage to the blancpain fifty fathoms









ok Photo dump of makos


----------



## insomniac2

Question for all mako owners , does mako ray or mako USA wear smaller or larger than its 41mm size ?


----------



## weightsb4dates

definately interested in seeing the new Ray/Mako with hack/hand winding here in the US. I would snag one, not because i mind the pusher ata ll, but i would love the hack/handwind feature. for what its worth the pepsi mako i have is probably the most accurate mechanical watch i have running at +10 seconds in a 28 days, about .36 sec/per day. the black mako and mako xl arent terrible, but they're closer to the 15 sec/day that is expected. the orange bezel mako xl is the worst of the three tho.


----------



## MercifulFate

Well you guys convinced me... orient Ray it is! I just wish it was ISO rated like the Seiko and had the same comments about it being used by divers as well as being durable.


----------



## weightsb4dates

insomniac2 said:


> Question for all mako owners , does mako ray or mako USA wear smaller or larger than its 41mm size ?


i would assume the ray wears the same as the mako (regular) which is right about as it should at 41, if anything a tiny bit small, its not big at all, at least not compared to other watches i own.


----------



## Colderamstel

insomniac2 said:


> Question for all mako owners , does mako ray or mako USA wear smaller or larger than its 41mm size ?


Smaller


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Well you guys convinced me... orient Ray it is! I just wish it was ISO rated like the Seiko and had the same comments about it being used by divers as well as being durable.


Could always just buy both , also loose chapter rings in the SKXs are a PITA for those of us with a little OCD... Look up the threads on that one. Fixable but should never leave the factory like that (both of mine suffer from it - still love them but if I am being picky).

Thread on loose chapter rings


----------



## RotorRonin

omega1300 said:


> Posted these before in some "what are you wearing" posts - but I should have added them here! Mako and I took a trip!


I absolutely LOVE that cigar. Kyle's doing some amazing things over there at Warped.


----------



## insomniac2

lbovill said:


> insomniac2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for all mako owners , does mako ray or mako USA wear smaller or larger than its 41mm size ?
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller
Click to expand...

Yea thats what i thought with that slanted bezel it'd probably wear smaller . i still ordered mine though. Itll b my first 41mm but i think that wider lug width at 22mm will still look ok on my 8 inch wrist


----------



## Colderamstel

insomniac2 said:


> Yea thats what i thought with that slanted bezel it'd probably wear smaller . i still ordered mine though. Itll b my first 41mm but i think that wider lug width at 22mm will still look ok on my 8 inch wrist


I have about a 7 inch wrist, it looks small on my wrist when compared to other 41mm watches. The beveled bezel helps with that. If it is too small you could always go Mako XL which is 44mm, sits flat, and looks amazing. It is about the largest watch that I can pull off on my wrist.

Good luck.


----------



## Colderamstel

And on to showing off another Mako, this time the Mako USA. I did not have time to adjust the bracelet so off it went and on goes the Blue Submarine Nato. Also obligatory lume shots. I have to say that this watch is striking.

Now I don't know which watch to use the bracelet with, my Ray or this. It fits both. But there is something about the Nato and the marker patterns on this watch that looks great, whereas the Ray's dial seems to fit the bracelet better (it looks a little dressier). I don't know.


----------



## cairoanan

Blue mako on red leather NATO


----------



## insomniac2

lbovill said:


> And on to showing off another Mako, this time the Mako USA. I did not have time to adjust the bracelet so off it went and on goes the Blue Submarine Nato. Also obligatory lume shots. I have to say that this watch is striking.
> 
> Now I don't know which watch to use the bracelet with, my Ray or this. It fits both. But there is something about the Nato and the marker patterns on this watch that looks great, whereas the Ray's dial seems to fit the bracelet better (it looks a little dressier). I don't know.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6866882&d=1454123122"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6866890&d=1454123150"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6866898&d=1454123167"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6866914&d=1454123183"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


This one is a stunner


----------



## insomniac2

cairoanan said:


> Blue mako on red leather NATO


Never seen that combo but looks fantastic


----------



## BevoWatch

_Just a quick switch to another affordable timepiece, heading out to take the family for dinner.



























Bidding everyone a good evening






_


----------



## omega1300

StogieNinja said:


> I absolutely LOVE that cigar. Kyle's doing some amazing things over there at Warped.


He is! Try the Flor Del Valle if you haven't as well - it's outstanding!


----------



## RotorRonin

omega1300 said:


> He is! Try the Flor Del Valle if you haven't as well - it's outstanding!


Only one I haven't tried is the Corto. Well, that and the Black Honey. But only like four people have tried that


----------



## omega1300

StogieNinja said:


> Only one I haven't tried is the Corto. Well, that and the Black Honey. But only like four people have tried that


I'm waiting on my shop to get the Corto as well - we'll have to compare notes!


----------



## Uk_browning

just some easy shots with my new amazingly affordable timepiece.

Having stumbled across this website and the youtube channels just before christmas I have quickly become addicted. Whilst my collection is meager it is growing and for one month in I am probably doing ok.

I can't decide which strap I like the most for the Ray

Black leather nato


----------



## MadMrB

Fresh from the post, the new model Ray (FAA02004B):






















It maybe be staying on leather...


----------



## insomniac2

Uk_browning said:


> just some easy shots with my new amazingly affordable timepiece.
> 
> Having stumbled across this website and the youtube channels just before christmas I have quickly become addicted. Whilst my collection is meager it is growing and for one month in I am probably doing ok.
> 
> I can't decide which strap I like the most for the Ray
> 
> Black leather nato
> 
> View attachment 6896490
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896498
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896506


Beautiful shots !! Which mesh bracelet is that if u dont mind me asking ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Uk_browning said:


> just some easy shots with my new amazingly affordable timepiece.
> 
> Having stumbled across this website and the youtube channels just before christmas I have quickly become addicted. Whilst my collection is meager it is growing and for one month in I am probably doing ok.
> 
> I can't decide which strap I like the most for the Ray
> 
> Black leather nato
> 
> View attachment 6896490
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896498
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896506


Great looking Ray on all the straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

MadMrB said:


> Fresh from the post, the new model Ray (FAA02004B):
> View attachment 6896930
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896946
> View attachment 6896986
> 
> 
> It maybe be staying on leather...


Thanks for posting pics of the "new" Ray. I am slowly getting used to the absence of the pusher. Being able to hack and wind would be nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate

I love it, can't wait to be an owner!


----------



## Schlumpf

Arrived last week and directly put it on a nato strap. I was thinking about getting the pusherless version as hack and wind would be nice, but i decided that the pusher makes it somehow special for me.


----------



## insomniac2

Schlumpf said:


> Arrived last week and directly put it on a nato strap. I was thinking about getting the pusherless version as hack and wind would be nice, but i decided that the pusher makes it somehow special for me.
> 
> View attachment 6903450


Great combo , yes pusher is what makes it stand out . Good call !! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

After several weeks of periodic wear and desk diving the coating on the Raven case and bracelet is still like new condition with just a bit of wear on the clasp buckle part.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

My Mako for the weekend:


----------



## cairoanan

Black mako XL on Ducati stripe


----------



## DB101

I've been searching for straps for my orange Orient. While I like this red strap, I think it takes away from the wow factor of the dial. I've been looking for a brown strap that will match and contrast. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## cabfrank

I agree. I wouldn't do red with the orange. Any brown will look good though. I don't have pics, but I've worn tan all the way to dark brown, and they all looked good. If you want to be extra coordinated, you can get orange stitching, but it will look good even without that.


----------



## insomniac2

Mako USA signing in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

In honor of twohundredlander shall we call it Blue Steel, j/k

Ray on USA bracelet...


----------



## FlightQualified

Nice! How does the bracelet fit? Also curious how you got it as I have a couple of V1 Rays en route to me now.


----------



## Colderamstel

t60 said:


> Nice! How does the bracelet fit? Also curious how you got it as I have a couple of V1 Rays en route to me now.


IMHO the bracelet fits on the ray as well as it does on the USA, but don't tell Orient that, when I asked them they said it did not fit well and was not worth ordering, specifically that it was too loose against the case. Since I had both and the USA looks better on a nato strap for me I just swapped them out. I am debating ordering the Ray's bracelet anyway because I like the polished inner links but I just ordered a couple more watches so that will have to be tabled at the moment.

In any event, here is todays watch though I have not set the time yet, it will be a USA on nato while waiting for my Orient Star Classic to arrive. Feel free to PM any questions you have, if I can be helpful I will try my best.


----------



## Colderamstel

t60 said:


> Nice! How does the bracelet fit? Also curious how you got it as I have a couple of V1 Rays en route to me now.


Forgot to respond to the second question, I ordered the V1 Ray from Amazon on a rubber strap and probably over paid at $150.00, however, it was prime shipping and I like their hassle free returns, first one had a misaligned dial and I sent it back it was replace within two days with a perfect copy. Ordered the USA from Orient Watch USA directly, no sale, full price. Can't complain, love the watch even with its "jankily" aligned/designed twelve hour marker. Set ever so slightly low compared to the other markers.


----------



## Bgsmith

Some crappy cellphone pics of my Orange Mako with a new band on it.


----------



## Bassgroove

Build this strap yesterday
on Mako XL lumi


----------



## Bassgroove

2nd try
build my own strap with some Orientclip


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## rwe416

What bracelet is on your Ray? I like the looks of it a lot.



cairoanan said:


>


----------



## cairoanan

rwe416 said:


> What bracelet is on your Ray? I like the looks of it a lot.


Thanks. It's from my Luminox Series 8000 diver 








I don't normally care for knurling but that little bit on the links adds a nice touch.


----------



## HammyMan37




----------



## Bluejacket

Just pulled this XL out of the mail and put a Nato strap on it.


----------



## cle_steve

Trusty mako on sail cloth style strap makes a very nice combo.


----------



## stanleyang

Sharing my black Ray that I bought a few days ago. Bought a Nato strap a day after i got it ;-)

Close up shot








On bracelet








On nato


----------



## Rob Cox

I have a blue Ray and an orange Ray and a Pepsi Mako, but the pure class of a black Ray takes some beating! A great first post.


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## mapotofu

My growing Mako collection


----------



## sal4

mapotofu said:


> My growing Mako collection


Great group of Orients!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

View attachment 7273858


Just love this little bugger. gets more wrist time than my Rolex!


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Loving this new Ray now that I've sorted out the small issues with it. I received my double dome sapphire crystal in the mail today. I'll be dropping it off tomorrow to get it installed. +3 seconds/day is where it seems to have settled. Very impressed with it!


----------



## Squeezealexio

Orient


----------



## anabuki




----------



## sal4

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7281338
> 
> 
> View attachment 7281346
> 
> 
> View attachment 7281362


Love the watch and the cat! We had a Maine **** that was the greatest. It loved to hang out with our 85 pound Black Lab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLien_325

This thread convinced me to purchase a Mako. I came across seeing the "pepsis" here and I had to have one. A few days later, I found one and made the purchase. Cannot stop looking at this watch. I can't post pics just yet since my post count isn't high enough.


----------



## sal4

ATLien_325 said:


> This thread convinced me to purchase a Mako. I came across seeing the "pepsis" here and I had to have one. A few days later, I found one and made the purchase. Cannot stop looking at this watch. I can't post pics just yet since my post count isn't high enough.


Congrats! Look forward to seeing pics once your post count allows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLien_325

sal4 said:


> Congrats! Look forward to seeing pics once your post count allows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely. Trying to post as much as I can. Haha


----------



## ATLien_325

Here it is...


----------



## ATLien_325

I apologize, the url link didn't past like on other forums. I'll try geting more pics tomorrow in the sun with the iPad using tapatalk.
View attachment 7390290


----------



## ATLien_325

Again, I apologize for the repeat posts. Just trying to acclimate myself with inserting/linking pictures.


----------



## amac84

I'm a relatively longtime reader of the forums, but now I'm taking the plunge! I received a blue Mako USA as a Christmas present, and I found a Black Ray on DEEP discount on Amazon in December (Merry Christmas to me!). I've posted a few pics here, but they won't be visible until I get my post count up.

I'm looking forward to a lot of great watch talk on the forum!

Cheers!


----------



## Relo60

Blue Ray and Orange Mako on Hadley Roma Silicone straps.


----------



## ATLien_325

So got some new in the sun pics. Seems the color is alot brighter in brightly lighted areas and more of a dark tone in moderate to dim areas. Enjoy, have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## cabfrank

Amac84, how much different is the lume on the Ray from the Mako USA?
Great watches by the way!


----------



## amac84

cabfrank said:


> Amac84, how much different is the lume on the Ray from the Mako USA?
> Great watches by the way!


Hi cabfrank,

The Ray and the Mako USA are both vibrant when initially charged, but in my experience, the Mako stays brighter for longer.

In my opinion the Mako USA's lume is comparable to the Seiko SKX009.

Thanks for the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges

Relo60 said:


> Just received my Orange Mako today. Still deciding on what strap to use to replace the original
> 
> View attachment 5217722
> View attachment 5217738


Omg I'm about to buy an orange mako off amazon. Where did you get that strap on the left?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks for the info, and enjoy your Orients!


amac84 said:


> Hi cabfrank,
> 
> The Ray and the Mako USA are both vibrant when initially charged, but in my experience, the Mako stays brighter for longer.
> 
> In my opinion the Mako USA's lume is comparable to the Seiko SKX009.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Rob Cox

My Blue Ray with domed sapphire with blue AR on a Strapcode Super Engineer II



























The bracelet may be a bit too chunky for the Ray, but I swap things around a lot, so I thought I'd ask you guys what you think.


----------



## amac84

Rob Cox said:


> The bracelet may be a bit too chunky for the Ray, but I swap things around a lot, so I thought I'd ask you guys what you think.


Engineer bracelets are starting to pique my interest, so thanks for sharing the pics!

My only reservation with it on your Ray is the gap between the bracelet and the case. But that's all personal preference, and I'm a sucker for a solid, curved end link (like the Mako USA).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

I would also like curved links but they are not available for Orients.


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Mako XL Blue on a Steinhart "Chocolate" strap


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Mako XL Black
View attachment 7639666
View attachment 7639682
View attachment 7639690
View attachment 7639698


----------



## Rob Cox

Nine watches, three Orients!


----------



## mysiak




----------



## cairoanan

Ray on colonial NATO


----------



## cairoanan

Rob Cox said:


> Nine watches, three Orients!
> View attachment 7653466


Love your NY0040s - is that a blue dialed one? I've been keeping an eye out for one but they are next to impossible to find.


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## pyngi83




----------



## volgofmr




----------



## bck919

Ray I (blue) and Mako USA (white)


----------



## Oranges

Omg orient site has the new ones in stock but at $340 seems like a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

I love these watches!


----------



## pyngi83

The Natos just arrived. Had to try them on&#55357;&#56441;


----------



## mysiak




----------



## Oranges

Anyone know where I can find a ray 2 on sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Shootist

Oranges said:


> Anyone know where I can find a ray 2 on sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I got my Mako 2 from Long Island Watches, I believe they had Rays in stock as well.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Oranges said:


> Anyone know where I can find a ray 2 on sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one (with domed+blue ar sapphire and new hands) for sale on sales forum.


----------



## atluu

I'm in the market for my first orient diver watch. I've been looking at the Mako and the Ray. I saw the Mako USA, but I really like the Ray better. Is there any word on a Ray USA? If not, are there any mods for the Ray II yet? I'm looking to change the glass to sapphire and change the bracelet to a better metal.


----------



## mysiak

atluu said:


> I'm in the market for my first orient diver watch. I've been looking at the Mako and the Ray. I saw the Mako USA, but I really like the Ray better. Is there any word on a Ray USA? If not, are there any mods for the Ray II yet? I'm looking to change the glass to sapphire and change the bracelet to a better metal.


Crystal dimensions of Ray II are exactly the same as on Mako/Ray, so you can replace mineral glass with sapphire already (yobokies or crystal times). As for the bracelet replacement - you can use Seiko jubilee with folded end links - they have to be bent slightly, but otherwise are a very nice match. Full end links for Seiko watches can't be used easily without heavy modification. Strapcode is working on new bracelets for Orient diver watches, though it will take few months to have something ready.


----------



## atluu

mysiak said:


> Crystal dimensions of Ray II are exactly the same as on Mako/Ray, so you can replace mineral glass with sapphire already (yobokies or crystal times). As for the bracelet replacement - you can use Seiko jubilee with folded end links - they have to be bent slightly, but otherwise are a very nice match. Full end links for Seiko watches can't be used easily without heavy modification. Strapcode is working on new bracelets for Orient diver watches, though it will take few months to have something ready.


Thanks. Does Yokobies advertise prices? I couldn't find any. Which of the two are cheaper to buy from?


----------



## nnawas

New Orient Blue Ray II on a $13 22mm distressed brown leather band by DeBeers. Wearing it today for the first time at work.


----------



## mysiak

atluu said:


> Thanks. Does Yokobies advertise prices? I couldn't find any. Which of the two are cheaper to buy from?


You can try to find his ads in sales corner here on WUS or other watch forums, or contact yobokies directly by email, he will reply with the current price. As far as I remember, it is about 58USD for the domed crystal. Crystal times prices are on their web site and are pretty much half the cost for the flat crystal.


----------



## cabfrank

Just to share my experience regarding bracelets, I generally don't like folded end links, but I have a Mako bracelet on my Ray, it works great, looks great, and I like it very much. I have had no issues with it whatsoever.


----------



## Shutterspeed11

The Ray was one of my first mechanical watches and I have purchased other watches since then. But, it still remains my go to watch everyday at work because it is so resilient, accurate and stunning


----------



## cabfrank

Nice watch and nice pic!


----------



## geepondy

Guys, does the ray definitely have fatter hands then the mako or is it just an illusion?


----------



## sal4

I don't have any way to measure them, but the Ray's hands appear wider, especially the hour hand. The Mako has more elongated sword shaped hands.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Mako on nsc gamma NATO


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Got my Mako beginning of January this year. I set it up against atomic time first day and It's been ticking continuously since then.

As I write this almost 4 months later it is less still than one second off from Atomic time !! Stunning time keeping !! Better than quartz 

Actually , I'm lucky enough that the small losses encountered during the day (- 1 or 2 sec) is almost always perfectly compensated with equivalent gain during night time.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ray on a Clockwork Synergy NATO


----------



## Oranges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Oranges said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the orange!


----------



## mysiak

Black on black


----------



## ezlee

Scratched but still my favourite daily wear.


----------



## cayabo

First Gen Orient Blue Ray on Green Canvas Strap (Timex):


----------



## BevoWatch

_Well, it's the month of May.

For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....

*Orient Ray Raven*



























Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.









I guess there's always cross country skiing open?








b-)​_


----------



## ryguy87

mysiak said:


> Black on black


We need more pics of Ray II...
thinking about getting the blue one... Any owners???


----------



## SDGenius

ryguy87 said:


> We need more pics of Ray II...
> thinking about getting the blue one... Any owners???


----------



## ryguy87

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8076258


Wow cool mod man =D


----------



## Arad8522

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8076258


Where is the bezel from and whats it called? Looks really cool.

By the way, was it hard to install?


----------



## SDGenius

Arad8522 said:


> Where is the bezel from and whats it called? Looks really cool.
> 
> By the way, was it hard to install?


Yobokies coin-edge, Mako/Ray specific model, easy install, uses SKX inserts


----------



## Arad8522

SDGenius said:


> Yobokies coin-edge, Mako/Ray specific model, easy install, uses SKX inserts


Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I never did any sort of modding before. What do you mean by srx inserts?


----------



## SDGenius

Arad8522 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I never did any sort of modding before. What do you mean by srx inserts?


Bezel inserts that fit the Seiko SKX007/009 lines


----------



## ryguy87

HoosierTrooper said:


> Ray on a Clockwork Synergy NATO
> 
> View attachment 7998074


Is this a Blue Ray or a Black Ray? Or am I just color-blind?


----------



## ftxmwg

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem

My Mako says hello. I have many more expensive watches but this is one I will just never let go of.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas




----------



## cairoanan

Mako XL Orange bezel on black/grey/orange NATO


----------



## HoosierTrooper

ryguy87 said:


> Is this a Blue Ray or a Black Ray? Or am I just color-blind?


Black.


----------



## skipwilliams

charjanto said:


> My only mako...


I really like that one. Is it stock or modded?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coontz74

cayabo said:


> First Gen Orient Blue Ray on Green Canvas Strap (Timex):
> 
> View attachment 8072658


Great combo. Could you give me a link to where you got the strap? I'm looking for something similar for my newly arriving Ray. Thanks.


----------



## cayabo

coontz74 said:


> Great combo. Could you give me a link to where you got the strap? I'm looking for something similar for my newly arriving Ray. Thanks.


The strap is stock Timex off of the Green Military Classic ( T49822 ) or the T2P286.
You can get one from Poland for $20 on eBay.
(or here for a little bit more)

It has a nice soft lining that will break in to your wrist quickly.
I haven't worn mine much so I can't give an accurate opinion about how well it wears.


----------



## nnawas

Great look! What strap is this?


BevoWatch said:


> _Well, it's the month of May.
> 
> For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....
> 
> *Orient Ray Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there's always cross country skiing open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## titan2025

Ok..Because of this thread my wallet opened up and bought the Blue Ray II. And Im already thinking about getting the sapphire crystal.. DAMN YOU ALL!! BevoWatch - I do like that strap. What kind is it?


BevoWatch said:


> _Well, it's the month of May.
> 
> For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....
> 
> *Orient Ray Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there's always cross country skiing open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Orient Mako on a Shark Mesh Bracelet at the pool.


----------



## Rob Cox

Blue Ray on a Super Engineer. Maybe its a bit to overpowering for the watch, what do you think?


----------



## billm

Just got my Orange Mako today.


----------



## Horohollis

One of my favorite pieces, hardly ever leaves my wrist.

Orient Ray on light grey perlon:


----------



## SDGenius

Ray II mod vs. Mako USA II


----------



## GSINC

My Ray 2 on matching nato


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## balzebub

Raven ii on stock bracelet..Just wondering what mod options are available? Bezel inserts? Hands? Crystals?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## chptrk67




----------



## tonyc01

GSINC said:


> My Ray 2 on matching nato


Love this colour combo!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSINC

tonyc01 said:


> Love this colour combo!!!!
> 
> Cheers, I swap between that nato and the one below. I love both of them on this watch!
> 
> View attachment Orient by the sea.jpg


----------



## tonyc01

GSINC said:


> tonyc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this colour combo!!!!
> 
> Cheers, I swap between that nato and the one below. I love both of them on this watch!
> 
> View attachment 8735122
> 
> 
> 
> Both look great!!! Off to eBay I go.......more nato's to add to my collection....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## emonje

Movement is surprisingly accurate. I checked for a week & it ran almost neck to neck with a chronometer certified ETA 2836.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I can say with absolute certainty that if my Black Mako had hacking it would be the perfect watch.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Rob Cox said:


> Blue Ray on a Super Engineer. Maybe its a bit to overpowering for the watch, what do you think?
> View attachment 8494098
> View attachment 8494106
> View attachment 8494114


I think it looks nice. Generally I like my divers on a stainless bracelet. Currently my blue ray is on a black NATO strap but I like this look too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

nnawas said:


> New Orient Blue Ray II on a $13 22mm distressed brown leather band by DeBeers. Wearing it today for the first time at work.
> View attachment 7843898
> View attachment 7843906
> View attachment 7843914
> View attachment 7843922


How do you like the DeBeers leather band? I just ordered a black leather for my Christopher Ward c60. Looking forward to receiving it to see how it looks and feels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

My contribution, Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## stratshadow

Hi All....My first post on the forum so thought I would post a pic! Am enjoying my recent purchase and I am sure I will enjoy this friendly forum.
Take care all...


----------



## twincity

Blue Mako with scratched crystal. Scratches are more pronounced in the picture then on the wrist. The price was right so I'll live with the scratches.


----------



## RotorRonin

Hey guys, do any of you know if a Mako or Ray bracelet will fit a Mako USA? With the drilled lugs, I wondered if the springbar placement was different. Thanks!


----------



## SDGenius

Spring bar placement is different 


StogieNinja said:


> Hey guys, do any of you know if a Mako or Ray bracelet will fit a Mako USA? With the drilled lugs, I wondered if the springbar placement was different. Thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin

SDGenius said:


> Spring bar placement is different


I was afraid of that. Thanks!


----------



## SynMike

Mako on new Mesh.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Looks goo! It adds personality to the watch


twincity said:


> View attachment 8825282
> 
> 
> Blue Mako with scratched crystal. Scratches are more pronounced in the picture then on the wrist. The price was right so I'll live with the scratches.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

nnawas said:


> Great look! What strap is this?


A few people asked about the strap BevoWatch posted in May this thread (this post in particular-https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/show-off-your-mako-rays-2231417-8.html#post29121386, and I was curious as well, so I asked him. He tells me "It's the Bradystraps sailcloth. Bradystraps.com". Thanks Bevo!


----------



## heingericke




----------



## -hj-

Rainy day


----------



## cayabo

twincity said:


> Blue Mako with scratched crystal.


I have a Blue Ray that I purchased with a scratched crystal. 
I popped off the bezel (butter knife wrapped with scotch tape)
and rounded the edges of the scratches with some cerium oxide.
Took less than an hour & the only tools used were the butter knife, paper towel, cerium oxide & water.

Point is, the Ray's crystal hasn't been "toughened" as much as most so you can affect it by hand polishing.
Other mineral glass crystals are usually "toughened" so much that hand polishing with cerium oxide does nothing.

(Amount of toughening is determined by depth & quantity of potassium ion substitution and is limited to a thin skin at the surface of the glass.)


----------



## guspech750

From a few weeks ago.

Mako USA










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Relo60

Orange Mako on Hadley silicone straps. Photos taken on various days


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ray after about 10 minutes in the sun


----------



## RotorRonin

First day wearing my new Mako USA I, finally got the bracelet in. Loving it, and still wondering why it took me so long to come around on white-dial divers.


----------



## baczajka

Here is my Ray









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak




----------



## Rob Cox

My Blue Ray is one of my favourites, but it now has a new play mate!


----------



## cairoanan

Black mako XL on Geckota rally


----------



## HMR170




----------



## cayabo

I don't think there's anything as comfortable to put a Ray/Mako as Perlon.


----------



## cayabo

Orient Blue Ray on Crown & Buckle Cavallino 22mm Rouille Calf


----------



## darrengoooh

Got myself a Ray, love it on the black leather.


----------



## bombsaway

Snapped this while shooting the Perseid Meteor Shower last week. By far my favorite out of all of the Mako/Rays


----------



## paper cup

bombsaway said:


> View attachment 9069682
> 
> Snapped this while shooting the Perseid Meteor Shower last week. By far my favorite out of all of the Mako/Rays
> View attachment 9069682


Looks great.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem

bombsaway said:


> View attachment 9069682
> 
> Snapped this while shooting the Perseid Meteor Shower last week. By far my favorite out of all of the Mako/Rays
> View attachment 9069682


That is a sharp looking watch.

Damn you WUS! Another one on my radar...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

On a Watchadoo bracelet


----------



## bombsaway

Jbem said:


> That is a sharp looking watch.
> 
> Damn you WUS! Another one on my radar...


Sharp looking for sure! I own an original Mako, a Ray II, and the Mako USA II. 
Hand down this is my favorite version. Glad I held off on buying a blue dial until I decided which one I liked the most overall.


----------



## Rob Cox

HoosierTrooper said:


> On a Watchadoo bracelet


 Great bracelet, where do I get one?


----------



## joepac

I don't know why I never added a Mako or Ray to my collection before so.... Here is my newest addition to my collection!

Orient Mako with Pepsi Bezel! Loving it! And got it for 113 bucks with tax and shipping ?

Swapped out the cheap dolphins mating rubber strap to a cheap plain rubber strap. I have an oyster bracelet for it and will get it installed this weekend. Loving this watch though ?



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Lume Shot










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity

View attachment 9084106


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good day everyone. Darkness and thundering rain to start the day, I roll with.....

*The Ray Raven*
by Orient




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Rob Cox said:


> Great bracelet, where do I get one?


HERE


----------



## Kenwoof

El Cheapo strap for my USA II just arrived...just in time to surf!


----------



## RotorRonin

bombsaway said:


> View attachment 9069682
> 
> Snapped this while shooting the Perseid Meteor Shower last week. By far my favorite out of all of the Mako/Rays
> View attachment 9069682


Is that the USA II? Looks really sharp. I recently bought a Mako USA I with the white dial, as I've always loved the look of the second pusher (and it was less than half the price), but this looks great.


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I get one of these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

As previously mentioned swapped the Rubber band for an aftermarket oyster band.

Before










After 


















End links are not a 100% perfect fit but good enough for government work!



















Unsigned clasp










$113 for the watch
$23 for the bracelet

$136 total. Vs $180 for the stock watch with bracelet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bombsaway

StogieNinja said:


> Is that the USA II? Looks really sharp. I recently bought a Mako USA I with the white dial, as I've always loved the look of the second pusher (and it was less than half the price), but this looks great.


USA II. If it weren't for the SEL and the sapphire, I'd probably go for the I as well


----------



## baczajka

Here is my Ray again on black mesh. Very comfy!










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenwoof

New strap for USA II....


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Home grown Mako (you can find it in the sales forum)


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This just arrived today and I put in a new old strap. Got it from someone here, mint condition.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## omnix

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9287082


What is the watch on the right? Guessing it's a mod, but dang it looks amazing!

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Neuromancer

omnix said:


> What is the watch on the right? Guessing it's a mod, but dang it looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


Orient FAC09004D AC09004D

No mod ; )


----------



## mr mash

Really want an Orient mako ray. Not easy to get hold of though. Creation and long island seems to be out of stock whenever I look

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

mr mash said:


> Really want an Orient mako ray. Not easy to get hold of though. Creation and long island seems to be out of stock whenever I look
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


If you do not mind getting the watch shipped from Germany you can check out www.orientuhren.de automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep orient ....


----------



## mr mash

Wow interested in this webpage 
You ever ordered from them. Price seems ok

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

mr mash said:


> Wow interested in this webpage
> You ever ordered from them. Price seems ok
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


In total I have ordered five watches there. I have never had any problems with Mr. Keller (the owner). I live in Germany so location wise it always made sense for me. I only ordered one Orient from somewhere else and that was my very first mechanical watch - Bambino from CreationWatches. No bad experience with them either but as you said, they don't have the ray in stock at the moment.
Of course you have to live with the fact that both are grey-market dealers so no official warranty and all that stuff.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Wearing this as I mourn my SKX007 with a non working movement thanks to my clumsy regulation attempt.


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Rice and Gravy

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9298114


What strap is that please?


----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9298114


This is: Welcome to Bradystraps.com .
Not so comfy, need some break in time.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ray on a NATO this morning.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## guspech750

USA










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## starman69




----------



## Fanat

2 years old


----------



## Fanat

Can't upload both at once for some reason, same watch ( 2 years old )


----------



## mr mash

Orient ray raven just delivered









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_I'm having vision problem. I just can't see myself being at work today.
Maybe being in stealth mode will do.;-)

*Orient Ray Raven*

















Have a great Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## mr mash

BevoWatch said:


> _I'm having vision problem. I just can't see myself being at work today.
> Maybe being in stealth mode will do.;-)
> 
> *Orient Ray Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone.
> b-)​_


Looks very nice
Pretty amazing lume on these
Reckon a dome sapphire would look good 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Why is only Sunday in that nice orange for the date window on the ray?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## joep2k

BevoWatch said:


> _I'm having vision problem. I just can't see myself being at work today.
> Maybe being in stealth mode will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient Ray Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Is this black or blue ray?


----------



## cayabo

joep2k said:


> Is this black or blue ray?


Black Ray is Black dial in Polished/Brushed Stainless Steel case
Blue Ray is Blue dial in Polished/Brushed Stainless Steel case

This is a Raven Ray - Black dial in Black PVD coated Stainless Steel case.


----------



## SDGenius

They finally listened


----------



## havok_watch

SDGenius said:


> They finally listened


yup! bought it late last week and hope it'll arrive this week. can't wait!


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## dr.italiano

Is there anyway to mod the bezel? Anyone found mod parts for the Mako/Ray?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

SDGenius said:


> They finally listened


Do we know if these will fit the old version Mako/Ray? It should, right?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Just a Blue Ray in the sun:


----------



## Konliner




----------



## Fujoor

Just in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9581362


Zang, that is a very suave bezel upgrade on the left. Care to tell more?

Sent from my couch


----------



## Dunzdeck

PS loutishly denying the advent of winter with this new unbranded rubber strap with deployment clasp:










Sent from my couch


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

Sapphire upgrade BlueRay

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## BevoWatch

_Had this one for more than a couple of years now and it's still looking good.
I'm very satisfied with this affordable auto diver.










Don't mind this set up at all, kinda makes it a little unique in my collection at least. 









Most of you already know this one but for those unaware, it's the .....

*Orient Ray Raven*









Still dig it like the day it arrived.








Great value in my opinion.
Going to walk the dogs now. Hope you guys got something fun and exciting this weekend.
b-)

Coffee in the system, date noted and corrected. Life is good even if it's drizzly and chilly outside.








b-)
​_


----------



## Rob Cox

sinner777 said:


> Sapphire upgrade BlueRay
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


Great pics and great mod. I have done the same myself.


----------



## sinner777

thanx...only thing missing (or I thought so) is a Strapcode bracelet for mine..on the second hand stock bracelet is not so bad (surprisingly, all of Makos I had were rattly) and I have some leather straps at home so it will remain this way...Mako was my first watch and now with Ray I have remembered why I wore it for 3 years..great affordable watch


----------



## MrBacon

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Orange Mako and Blue Ray


----------



## mr mash

Rob Cox said:


> Great pics and great mod. I have done the same myself.
> 
> View attachment 9717210
> View attachment 9717226


I'd like to put a sapphire on my Orient black ray
Does the bezel have to be removed?

Cheer's

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

mr mash said:


> I'd like to put a sapphire on my Orient black ray
> Does the bezel have to be removed?
> 
> Cheer's
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


No, it is just a push out and push in. The crystal clears the bezel , no problem.


----------



## mysiak

__
https://flic.kr/p/30682761845


__
https://flic.kr/p/30594531371


----------



## mikez3d

Just got this week! My new Ray II


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I sold my "original" Ray and bought a Ray II on Amazon, but sent it back due to the bezel not aligning. That was the last sub $300 one to be found as far as I can tell. Out of stock everywhere else at a reasonable price.

Longislandwatch has them back in stock starting 11/8.


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Very nice trap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## MrBacon

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9927690
> View attachment 9927706
> View attachment 9927722


Where did you get the middle bezel and is it easy to install?


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Clownspank

Pepsi on blue/white/red canvas strap


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ray on mesh, a great combo.


----------



## Rob Cox

HoosierTrooper said:


> Ray on mesh, a great combo.


Classic Black Ray, unbeatable! As much as I like the Ray/Mako II range I still love the original look with the pusher.......I know, I know about how silly it all is but it gives it something special. I don't know what it is but it looks great.


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Rob Cox said:


> Classic Black Ray, unbeatable! As much as I like the Ray/Mako II range I still love the original look with the pusher.......I know, I know about how silly it all is but it gives it something special. I don't know what it is but it looks great.


I totally agree. I'd like to get one of the new ones in blue because of the hacking ability, but the day pusher is what makes the Ray the Ray!


----------



## htjouster

Original Mako USA


----------



## guspech750

htjouster said:


> Original Mako USA
> 
> View attachment 10149530


That is the one I regret not buying. I love my first gen white Mako USA. But those blue are awesome looking!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## -Devil-

I agree, had my Blue Ray for about 4 years now - the pics dont show it but it has taken a beating like no other! yet its accurate to +4 seconds a week and during summer time +9 seconds (+/- a second sometimes)



WichitaViajero said:


> Looks goo! It adds personality to the watch


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Got some alphashark straps for my new ray 2

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

Rays are so nice. Also the old ones.


----------



## buyingtime

htjouster said:


> Original Mako USA
> 
> View attachment 10149530


I must have missed the boat on this one over the last few years. Love it- perfect combo of bezel, dial, bracelet...AND pusher!

When did they stop making this for the USA II?


----------



## buyingtime

Btw- I got excited and posted in the non-mako thread, but my blue Ray is by far my favorite watch I've had thus far. Can't beat it for ~$135! Finally snapped a spring bar in half after 3.5 years of putting it threw everything and anything. It's back in action now though, and I'm looking forward to picking up a USA II when the black is in stock again. Ray still glows like new...


----------



## cabfrank

Probably just because of the hack/handwind new movement. I honestly think I like them both equally.


----------



## buyingtime

cabfrank said:


> Probably just because of the hack/handwind new movement. I honestly think I like them both equally.


I'm just getting caught up, but USA II (and previous USA) are the only ones of the Mako/Ray bunch with sapphire crystals. Have to custom mod the Mako/Ray II (or originals) if you want sapphire.


----------



## cabfrank

It's not all a positive though. The sapphire is likely thinner, and sits lower in the watch, slightly lower than the bezel insert. While not a huge deal, it can possibly lead to easier scratching of the bezel insert, and create a gap for dirt to gather in. Those that have scratched crystals on their Rays or original Makos may see the sapphire as a benefit. Those that don't may see it as merely a tradeoff, or perhaps prefer the original crystal.


----------



## buyingtime

cabfrank said:


> It's not all a positive though. The sapphire is likely thinner, and sits lower in the watch, slightly lower than the bezel insert. While not a huge deal, it can possibly lead to easier scratching of the bezel insert, and create a gap for dirt to gather in. Those that have scratched crystals on their Rays or original Makos may see the sapphire as a benefit. Those that don't may see it as merely a tradeoff, or perhaps prefer the original crystal.


Great point that I'm aware of. I simply like USA II due to the overall package and features (sapphire, SEL, hacking/hand-wind, etc.) offered for the money. Personally, I just want an upgraded and black version of my Ray that I've been so happy with...and has bezel scratches of it's own. I could nit-pick at the Ray too, but for me, it's tough to worry too much about the fine details of a watch in this price range. I have watches that I've spent 20x on that aren't near the value and overall ownership enjoyment as my Ray. I'm simply expecting to feel the same about a USA II for ~$265. That's not to say there isn't more value in a Ray II or even another brand diver if one wants to really analyze the finest details and breakdown the dollars.


----------



## cabfrank

I completely agree with you on the incredible value and pleasure of ownership of the Ray, and many Orients. I love mine. I like the Mako USA models also, and am particularly intrigued by the new lume.


----------



## buyingtime

cabfrank said:


> I completely agree with you on the incredible value and pleasure of ownership of the Ray, and many Orients. I love mine. I like the Mako USA models also, and am particularly intrigued by the new lume.


:-!

I am starting to think I might want to try and see a USA II in person before buying due to the bezel gap issue though. If it is THAT bad, I might rather get a black Ray II and upgrade to sapphire and SEL for not too much more than a USA II costs. 1st world problems!


----------



## cabfrank

I'd like to see one live too, but in my neck of the woods, Orients are few and far between.


----------



## cairoanan

Blue ray on maroon Maratac


----------



## buyingtime

I haven't done an extensive search on it, but has anyone noticed a difference in the sheen of the Mako bracelet vs. the Ray? 

I just swapped a new one on my Ray, and the Mako bracelet has the very slightest gunmetal/brownish tint to it compared to the brushed finish on my Ray. I can't tell if it's a result of a fresh finish (or just different manufacturing batch) or if there's an intended difference in the two. Its not enough to dislike it, but I thought it was worth noting.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Nice combo man! I like it! 


cairoanan said:


> Blue ray on maroon Maratac


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray on a black & orange nato strap


----------



## oshane_f

View attachment DSC_0545.jpg
my black ray 2 on yellow leather nato


----------



## cabfrank

^very nice^


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I got this last week. I wanted to add a little color to the mix.

Original version Blue Ray on a black nylon waterproof B&R strap.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman

Loving my new BluShark Bond Blue on my Blue Mako!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Taerid

I'm thinking of getting a Blue Ray II, I was just wondering what do people think of the bracelet? Is it okay or should I replace it straight away?


----------



## cabfrank

Some people don't like them. I have an original Mako bracelet on my Ray (they are basically the same, except for styling), and I really like it, very much. The end links are not solid, but once adjusted, they work very well and are very secure, no rattling. I haven't felt the need to change or upgrade at all.


----------



## mr mash

looks great, I have the Blushark mocha NATO - really good quality if only it was a tad shorter
Trying to think which one would go well with my Orient Ray Raven



Bosman said:


> Loving my new BluShark Bond Blue on my Blue Mako!!


----------



## Mechanophile

I just got a a few new NATOs for my RAYII... Beats the bracelet for everyday for sure!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

On a Clockwork Synergy NATO. Such a great watch!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

A set of 5 Mark 1 Makos. I have recently purchased a USA Mark 1 White dial from here and a USA Mark 1 Blue dial from e-bay and both are in transit, just a USA Mark 1 Black dial to find now and I have a WTB listed for one of those.

I much prefer the Mark 1s with the day pusher at the 2 o'clock position. I know the Mark 2 is an upgrade and hacking would be nice, but as I am retired I am not obsessed about a few seconds here and there.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## cabfrank

Fantastic collection!


----------



## russianserg

Hey, great watches! What is the watch on the left?


----------



## russianserg

MadMrB said:


> All blue, with an additional black XL:
> View attachment 5166138


Hey, great watches! What is the watch on the left?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## cabfrank

I believe the one on the left and the one on the right are both Mako XL's.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Love my Ray on mesh.


----------



## startuplawyer1

Pic of my beauty.The problem is that I now have the resources / salary to spend significantly more money on a new diver watch, and I want to spend some money on a watch. The problem is that I just can't do it because I am so satisfied with my ray ii. I almost wish that this watch cost $1000, just so that I could buy it for that price.


----------



## benf207

Here's my Mako with a domed sapphire crystal and Ray bezel insert.


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mob1

Bosman said:


> Loving my new BluShark Bond Blue on my Blue Mako!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very handsome watch.


----------



## tawrt

Love my Ray II on a Bond strap!


----------



## Bgsmith

Picked up a Mako XL and a nato strap for the orange Mako.


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84




----------



## Rice and Gravy

My new to me first version blue ray with double domed sapphire crystal.

Just got this back from Duarte at NEWW on Monday. He does great work and turned this around in a week for me.


----------



## BevoWatch

_I have on this affordable black beauty for today...
*
Orient Ray Raven*


























b-)​_


----------



## Rob Cox

startuplawyer1 said:


> Pic of my beauty.The problem is that I now have the resources / salary to spend significantly more money on a new diver watch, and I want to spend some money on a watch. The problem is that I just can't do it because I am so satisfied with my ray ii. I almost wish that this watch cost $1000, just so that I could buy it for that price.


Send your spare cash to me! I will spend it and post a picture of what I bought.


----------



## Rob Cox

BevoWatch said:


> _I have on this affordable black beauty for today...
> *
> Orient Ray Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Classic Black Ray! Beat that.


----------



## KJH666

I have two complete collections now, a full set of Mako Mark 1s and the USA Mark 1s. Given all the the problems with bracelets and crown screw threads on the Mark 2s I don't think I will extend the collection.


http://postimage.org/app.php


http://postimage.org/

i think that is me about done on Makos, I don't really like the size of the XL the Ray is not for me. I also have a white dialled Orient Monarch and a 65th anniversary Sun and Moon. I think 10 Orients is enough for anyone. Wearing the white dial USA tonight.


----------



## wtma

I just got this piece Orient Mako XL orange. Lovely watch, but it is on the bigger side of watches my wrist can accept. I guess I need to try it on different straps to see how it looks.


----------



## RotorRonin

KJH666 said:


> I have two complete collections now, a full set of Mako Mark 1s and the USA Mark 1s. Given all the the problems with bracelets and crown screw threads on the Mark 2s I don't think I will extend the collection.
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> i think that is me about done on Makos, I don't really like the size of the XL the Ray is not for me. I also have a white dialled Orient Monarch and a 65th anniversary Sun and Moon. I think 10 Orients is enough for anyone. Wearing the white dial USA tonight.


Beautiful collection, so glad that white dial found a good home!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

My Mako


----------



## cadencio05

Hello, and here is mine


----------



## MrBacon

Sold my white mako USA ii about 2 months ago. Regretting it, but didn't like the white. Will be getting the black. =/


----------



## trf2271




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## nnawas




----------



## wtma




----------



## dominikusbw

my Mako XL


----------



## paulskiogorki

that blue though!


----------



## Fronnzy

I added a Hirsch Kevlar strap to the Mako today. I really like it. Rubber on the inside, very comfortable.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Makes the dial really come alive.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchSix

CEM65004M Orange Mako w/ Hadley-Roma Men's MS3344RAG220 22mm Genuine Silicone Diver Sport Watch Strap (~ $17)

I love this watch... it's was my first ever automatic watch and probably the best value of all my watches to date. It's also my go-to watch for all my outdoor sports and was only $160 Canadian dollars brand new. Insane!

These were shot the day I opened the box and switched the strap over.... the watch is pretty beat up now and I love it even more. My only small complaint would be that the red tipped seconds hand tends to get lost in all the orange and can be difficult to see.

BTW the silicone strap is phenomenal as well - can't remember who recommended it but I give it 9.5/10 (lost 1/2 a point because it faded a bit under the clasp).


----------



## BevoWatch

_For Friday and TGIF it is Friday, I'm going to sport one of my affordable dive watch...
*
Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*




































A preview, got that tacticool spin to it this time...









oh, and since it is Friday;-)...




Have a fantastic Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Mako 'Pepsi'


----------



## zed073

Great shots!



ZM-73 said:


> Orient Mako 'Pepsi'
> View attachment 11362330


----------



## ZM-73

Thank you.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

I have listed these for sale in the e-bay listing section on the main menu.


http://postimage.org/app.php

I thought that I would cross reference here for the benefit Orient Mako collectors - hopefully no rules broken as people need to move across to the e-bay section if they are interested.


----------



## cabfrank

Awesome, my favorite one!


----------



## vivaroman1

*took delivery of this ray II today i love it

























*


----------



## vivaroman1

Switched the bracelet for a NATO strap I'm very happy with how it looks


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## mysiak

Usually wearing it on Strapcode bracelet, but I like the look of Orient bracelet more. Just wish there were solid end links and a bit better clasp.


----------



## hanif.rayney

My Ray Raven ii










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray on a black and orange nato strap


----------



## Taerid

mysiak said:


> Usually wearing it on Strapcode bracelet, but I like the look of Orient bracelet more. Just wish there were solid end links and a bit better clasp.


Yeah, so do I, my end links are rattling.


----------



## menajemh

Got it today. It's so nice and quality is excellent. I believe we can't ask for more from a $180 watch. Superior to invicta and band feels solid to me.


----------



## cabfrank

Classic!


----------



## Dinky1

menajemh said:


> Got it today. It's so nice and quality is excellent. I believe we can't ask for more from a $180 watch. Superior to invicta and band feels solid to me.


Enjoy your watch. You can never go wrong with an Orient.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

guspech750 said:


> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


Superb. What bezel is that?


----------



## Rob Cox

Taerid said:


> Yeah, so do I, my end links are rattling.


Take it off and squeeze it up a bit!


----------



## guspech750

Rob Cox said:


> Superb. What bezel is that?


I bought the bezel, domed sapphire and lumed bezel insert from Yobokies. I used a new Android bracelet with solid endlinks that I had lying around. A little sanding on the sides and they fit like a glove. 
I did add more lume to the bezel.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## minhku5191

Hello eveyone,

Sorry to be rude. I looking for someone who has a Mako XL orange bezel for sale.
Please inbox me offer and image.
Thanks.


----------



## minhku5191

dominikusbw said:


> View attachment 11328498
> 
> my Mako XL


I'm in love with the Mako XLs and been searching it for long time. (((((((


----------



## minhku5191

Bgsmith said:


> Picked up a Mako XL and a nato strap for the orange Mako.
> 
> View attachment 11059114


Could you tell me where did you pick your Mako XL please?
anyway nice makos!


----------



## guspech750

A true Mako USA that bleeds red white and blue. 










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetsui

anyonere here tanned like indian or pakistani?

want to buy a ray 2 ...(but i would prefer their quartz if they have a diver line in it) but am unsure of WHICH color to get


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cayabo

heyBJK said:


>


Great fit on that strap - what's your wrist size?


----------



## heyBJK

cayabo said:


> Great fit on that strap - what's your wrist size?


Thanks! Right about 6.75. That's a StrapsCo Perforated Rally.


----------



## RotorRonin

zetsui said:


> anyonere here tanned like indian or pakistani?
> 
> want to buy a ray 2 ...(but i would prefer their quartz if they have a diver line in it) but am unsure of WHICH color to get


Rays only come in automatic.

Personally I would opt for the blue if I had darker tanned skin.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Ray Raven 1st Gen

















~v~_​


----------



## igorsfc

Mako USA II









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney

Bought an IWC aftermarket replacement strap for my Ray Raven and it fits quite nicely!
The strap is 22mm rubber with curved ends. There is only a very small gap between the strap and the watch.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

Mako USA II with Yobokies coin-edge bezel and planet ocean insert.


----------



## fiercekrypton

With a lil yobokies love


----------



## guspech750

Love modded Mako's.



















Some lume love.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-ii-automatic-watch

I feel obligated to post this..... as I started a thread on Massdrop and linked this thread to it.

Anyhow, I'm on the edge if I should buy it or not....

But it's there. From a financial... the fact that I just have so many watches right now..... etc.

Any reason to hold off? Is there a Mako 3 on the way?


----------



## frogmeister

hanif.rayney said:


> Bought an IWC aftermarket replacement strap for my Ray Raven and it fits quite nicely!
> The strap is 22mm rubber with curved ends. There is only a very small gap between the strap and the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Where did you get the strap?


----------



## Skim_Milk

RotorRonin said:


> Mako USA II with Yobokies coin-edge bezel and planet ocean insert.


Thats the coolest mako I've seen. Great job on the bezel


----------



## tx94

The Mako is one of my "battle" watches. I wear it when I do things such as motorcycle riding, hiking...


----------



## hanif.rayney

frogmeister said:


> Looks great. Where did you get the strap?


From Ali. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj

Mako USA II


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## airon11




----------



## JDCfour

lavantmj said:


> Mako USA II
> View attachment 12503139


Great Looking Combo! Love the mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## guspech750

Mako USA today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Cobia

wtma said:


> I just got this piece Orient Mako XL orange. Lovely watch, but it is on the bigger side of watches my wrist can accept. I guess I need to try it on different straps to see how it looks.


Nice! Not the most popular XL going by a few polls on another forum but definitely one of the coolest, ive got one on its way in the mail.


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Slightly moded Orient Ray 2 
Coin edge bezel from Yobokies
Ocean bezel insert from Dagaz
Nato from Cheapestnatostrap
I also got à double domed blue AR sapphire crystal from Crystal times but have'nt installed it yet.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Killintime

So many awesome pictures in this thread!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Orient Mako on Orient Ray bracelet. Fitted like a charm.


----------



## MonTex

_Started out the day with a Citizen diver but switched to my very first Orient.
Must've been at least 3 years old now and it has held up well. Nice accuracy and dig the pusher at 2'oclock, gives it a bit of uniqueness.
It came with a bracelet but found it to be rattly so I've since tried numerous straps for it, quite a versatile piece.

*
Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*

Had it on a sailcloth strap for some time.









Nato









Canvas









Rubber strap









Zulu









Today on a khaki Nato...

















Have a great weekend everyone._
~v~​


----------



## Steve0

Looks great on sailcloth, rubber and canvas! Personally not a fan of zulus and natos...but that's just me. 

My Mako XL is still on stainless but did get the Sapphire facelift this past week. Getting some newly deserved wrist time as well.


----------



## -Devil-

what type of strap is that? looks nice!


----------



## pochitoski

Very nice


----------



## SynMike




----------



## yellowbear




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## MonTex

_Chillin on a Sunday with my...

*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_



























~v~​


----------



## Jonastan




----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## letmein




----------



## Rob Cox

Finally got a Ray II, my first black Orient. I put it on a Strapcode endmill.














The Strapcode website states it's for the Mako/Ray II only, but look...













It fits perfectly. So now I have a Super Oyster on the way too. Lots of in to be had switching straps and bracelets around!


----------



## Bluejacket

Just got this Mako XL.


----------



## Montag84




----------



## Kulprit

The oranger my watch gets, the worse the weather gets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TrevortdogR




----------



## Montag84




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Perfect strap for this watch. I just can't get it off my wrist!


----------



## Hippopotamodon

This is my Mako, it's over 6 years old and comes from a time before the Rays, the II's and the USAs. It's pretty beat up as you can see and never been serviced. I shower with it every day and the seals have never been changed nor have I checked its water resistance. Its time keeping is around -15s on the wrist but if I rest it dial up in the night it gains back what it looses through the day. Overall I love my Mako, maybe some day I'll have a sapphire installed and of course check its seals, I think that after 6 years it needs it!


----------



## Hippopotamodon

And a couple more pictures!


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrevortdogR

Yobokies coin bezel and insert.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

My recently modded Mako. I finished it Christmas Eve.










Yobokies bezel & domed sapphire
LCBI bezel insert
MCWW cerakote
I painted the hands black and relumed them in blue. Need to relume, it's not perfect. 
Deep Blue Hydro91 natural rubber strap.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyMo34




----------



## turdbogls

Blue mako on a clockworksynergy Buffalo Brown Suede Strap


----------



## Rob Cox

My Pepsi on a Strapcode Oyster


----------



## Rob Cox

Got a black Ray II a while ago







Some how it didn't quite satisfy without the pusher, it seems a bit bland.
Then I saw this used Mako II and the dial just seems to work so much better.


----------



## Rob Cox

Got a black Ray II a while ago
View attachment 13179701

Some how it didn't quite satisfy without the pusher, it seems a bit bland.
Then I saw this used Mako II and the dial just seems to work so much better.
View attachment 13179715


----------



## guspech750

Rob Cox said:


> My Pepsi on a Strapcode Oyster
> View attachment 12816909


Looks fanfreakingtastic!!
Would that be a bracelet listed for the second generation Mako's and Ray's?

Link?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rob Cox

guspech750 said:


> Looks fanfreakingtastic!!
> Would that be a bracelet listed for the second generation Mako's and Ray's?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Yes, it fits either generation, as the case is identical except for the pusher.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/orient-c-324.html?infoBox=6


----------



## guspech750

Rob Cox said:


> Yes, it fits either generation, as the case is identical except for the pusher.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/orient-c-324.html?infoBox=6


Damn it. That's what I thought. I was about to buy one a few months ago. I read that it would not fit the first gen. Which I thought was BS and people just assuming it would not fit without actually trying it.

Thanks for your input. I really appreciate it.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## T.S.F.

Kulprit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How good is the lume after a few hours?


----------



## Kulprit

T.S.F. said:


> How good is the lume after a few hours?


Not great. It's not terrible, but I have several watches that do better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

guspech750 said:


> Damn it. That's what I thought. I was about to buy one a few months ago. I read that it would not fit the first gen. Which I thought was BS and people just assuming it would not fit without actually trying it.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


I got a gen 2 Ray and bought a Strapcode for it and then tried it on the gen 1 and it was perfect. Strapcode are missing a trick by not stating that it will fit both gens.


----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

MadMrB said:


> I received my new Mako AA02002D9 today:
> View attachment 6408313
> 
> 
> Initially I thought great, no date pusher!, hacking and hand winding brilliant!....
> 
> However, not all is good. Orient seem to have gone cheap on the finish of the dial and bezel, neither are as rich in colour as the original EM65002D. The bezel is more matt and not as nice as the original in my opinion.
> 
> Now the dial...Orient what have you done?!
> View attachment 6408465
> 
> At certain angles it looks textured, like a bad spray paint job. Also the text on the dial appears to be of inferior quality.
> 
> Here is the EM65002D in the same light at a similar angle, which in my opinion is beautiful and far superior:
> View attachment 6408513
> 
> 
> For me the beauty of the Mako (and Ray) blue dial was one of its best features, that can't be said of this latest update. It would be interesting to know the rational behind this atrocity, whether this was a design or a cost cutting decision. If it was to cut cost, then my message to Orient would be *NO!* - value for money yes, cheap at the expense of quality no!
> 
> Disappointing as I was hoping for this update to be just improvements.


Thanks for this very useful critique ... I have been looking for a second Mako and this has persuaded me to buy a Pepsi v.1 ...

There is something else, unless my eyes deceive me. Is the chapter ring on the original Mako black, and on the new Mako blue? I think so.

The subtle contrast on the original of the blue dial and black chapter ring adds to its appeal: the watch looks more solid I think.


----------



## dr751

Ray II at the beach


----------



## vandono15

Orient Ray II MOD:

Yobokies coin bezel
Crystaltimes double dome Sapphire crystal blue AR
Dagaz Planet Ocean SKX insert 
Blushark 22mm Bond NATO


----------



## MrGrinch

Four four years I wore my blue Mako daily. It got scratched and dinged, acquiring some character along the way but always working flawlessly. But after four years the bracelet started to become a hazzard as the endlinks kept popping up and the corners kept snagging on everything. Plus the accuracy, which was original in the singal digits per day, started to become an issue. Could have gotten it serviced but with the price of a brand new blue Mako II, well, time to treat myself. But I couldnt bring myself to retire my old pal so a new brown leather strap and it's still good for occasional use, nice change of pace now.

The pic is the new and the old. The original Mako on the right is blue but in the light it appears almost black. In person it looks the same as the new one, shiny blue but scuffed and scratched a bit in places. The new one is amazing looking, but you all know that already.


----------



## MrGrinch

Four four years I wore my blue Mako daily. It got scratched and dinged, acquiring some character along the way but always working flawlessly. But after four years the bracelet started to become a hazzard as the endlinks kept popping up and the corners kept snagging on everything. Plus the accuracy, which was original in the singal digits per day, started to become an issue. Could have gotten it serviced but with the price of a brand new blue Mako II, well, time to treat myself. But I couldnt bring myself to retire my old pal so a new brown leather strap and it's still good for occasional use, nice change of pace now.

The pic is the new and the old. The original Mako on the right is blue but in the light it appears almost black. In person it looks the same as the new one, shiny blue but scuffed and scratched a bit in places. The new one is amazing looking, but you all know that already.
View attachment 13259269


----------



## MrGrinch

Sorry for the double post, don't know how to get rid of one. Also not sure why pic is sideways, it's not that way on my computer.


----------



## ean10775

IMG_1873 by Eric, on Flickr

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Nikrnic

Ray ll on vacation with a super oyster bracelet









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

Just bought a blue Mako. Plan to put the Pepsi bezel insert in it and a new double dome sapphire. Anyone have suggestions for blue AR vs no AR on a blue dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo

Cracked the crystal the other day. Was so upset, but now I get to buy a domed A.R sapphire crystal for it? 
Would the best place be crystal times?


----------



## Vamospues

Love the blue Pepsi Mako, here's my version 1 earlier today (with the wrong date for some reason)


----------



## coralnut

Vamospues said:


> (with the wrong date for some reason)


that would be because June was a 30-day month and you didn't adjust the date, right?


----------



## Vamospues

coralnut said:


> that would be because June was a 30-day month and you didn't adjust the date, right?


Ah, of course ... the disadvantage of an old-style automatic


----------



## Pashenri

Got this one 10 years ago. New crystal and bezel last year.


----------



## dwczinmb

Orient Mako II, my first diver. I'm considering a blue Ray II or blue Mako XL.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Pashenri said:


> Got this one 10 years ago. New crystal and bezel last year.
> View attachment 13298783


Nice to see these can be easily restored to their former glory ... or transformed into a "new" Pepsi version in your case ...

Incidentally, have you serviced the movement yet? And how is the long-term accuracy?

Mine is two years old and consistent enough, within 5 secs per day.


----------



## vandono15

Orient Ray 2 mod

1. Yobokies coin bezel
2. Dlw ceramic bezel insert - vintage sub mk2
3. Crystal times double dome Sapphire blue AR
4. Barton elite silicone strap black


----------



## Ale De Alis

Ray II with jubilee bracelet. Bought it two months ago. Now it's running +1s every two or three days


----------



## jpmwatches

Anyone know where I could buy this strap? I've been looking (almost) everywhere and didn't find it. 
It looks so good.. I need one!
Thanks in advance!



GSINC said:


> My Ray 2 on matching nato












Where is it possible


----------



## jwilliman

Just got this Ray 2 yesterday. This is my first mechanical watch. It's running about +11. I have a cheaper NATO on it now but will probably look into a nicer one soon. I already want a Mako to match










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wtma

My Mako USA 2









On a Hirsch Pure white rubber strap


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I recently purchased this Mako XL and I am still quite stunned by the accuracy. It is about +2-3 seconds per day. That is far better than my Seikos. This watch is quite a bargain.


----------



## espiga

Good Day Everyone here at the Orient forum, first post here, but a long time fan of Orient, my Yellow Mako gift from my wife:


----------



## larand

Officially joined the Orient club today with this, my new Mako II that's an early anniversary gift from my wife. I love everything about this watch.


----------



## mj-p

s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

I just received my Mako USA II and I'm finding the crown is REALLY hard to grip, even to just wind the movement, especially compared to the Ray Raven 2. I think the polishing on the crown makes it much more slippery than the Raven's pvd coat which gives it a better grip. Any way I can improve the grip of the crown?


----------



## vinnyland

My intro to the automatic and mechanical watch


----------



## Nikrnic

Charter Fishing in Sarasota FL with my Ray ll on its super oyster..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87

Crete









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok8

My modded Ray 2
- coin edge bezel
- lumed ceramic bezel insert
- double domed sapphire crystal (blue AR)
- super oyster bracket with solid end links


----------



## mali

Krok8 said:


> My modded Ray 2
> - coin edge bezel
> - lumed ceramic bezel insert
> - double domed sapphire crystal (blue AR)
> - super oyster bracket with solid end links


Really improved watch. Congrats.
Where did you get the spare parts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krok8

mali said:


> Really improved watch. Congrats.
> Where did you get the spare parts? Thanks in advance.


The coin edge bezel is from Yobokies as for the other parts

Bezel insert: lcbistore .com

Sapphire Crystal: crystaltimes .net (ct039)

Bracelet: strapcode .com

Envoyé de mon CLT-L04 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mali

Krok8 said:


> The coin edge bezel is from Yobokies as for the other parts
> 
> Bezel insert: lcbistore .com
> 
> Sapphire Crystal: crystaltimes .net (ct039)
> 
> Bracelet: strapcode .com
> 
> Envoyé de mon CLT-L04 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.
And again, congrats for that great job.

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Changed the bracelet on my Mako. I had a generic bracelet (band fever from the bay) on there for a while but the clasp was unsigned and felt cheap especially opening and closing and it sucked quite frankly. I was looking at strapcode but the cheapest one is 79 bucks.

I only paid for my Mako 108 bucks brand new (came with the dolphin rubber strap ) so I didn't want to spend that much on this watch.

I found a Mako XL bracelet brand new for 20 bucks on the bay and I rolled the dice.

It is not a perfect fit (neither was the band fever one) but for 29 bucks I think it works!

Previous bracelet (band fever) :










Mako XL Band:










End links aren't 100% perfect but again. I can live with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I just got my Mako XL back this morning. I beat it up on vacation, so I had to take it to get repaired. I decided I just cannot tolerate the bracelet any longer, so I threw a leather strap on it I had sitting around (it definitely is not the type of leather strap you would generally put on a diver). I bought it for a dress watch, but whatever, it has to be better than the factory Mako XL bracelet provided. This is the first time I have ever thrown one on a diver. I never really liked the idea before, but it is slowly growing on me. It was nice to put the strap to use since it was pretty pricey, but it desperately needs breakong in. Anyway, Im just glad to have my watch back and keeping good time.


----------



## cabfrank

Green bezel, white dial and brown strap combo looks fantastic.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

cabfrank said:


> Green bezel, white dial and brown strap combo looks fantastic.


Thanks, appreciate it! It has really grown on me. I have been working on the leather to remove the shine and break it in, and I am really liking it.


----------



## awa




----------



## magpie

*Re: Show off you Mako/Rays*

My nine year old Black Mako exemplifies the term "daily beater", maybe ever so slightly crossing over to abuse. 
It's been with me through a lot; fishing, beach life, yard work, house maintenance and more. Poor thing. Awesome style to cost ratio, and still looks good, at a slight distance.


----------



## cabfrank

A lot of people spend a lot more, and get a lot less use out of their watches. Nine years and still going, a good investment I would say.


----------



## cvhookem63

Brand New Green Mako XL. Took it off the bracelet and threw it on a leather NATO for the first day.


----------



## Rocat

I had the older versions of the Ray and Mako. I purchased this one new again.


----------



## cezwho

my very 1st Orient! I'm in love! :-d


----------



## Zany4

Recent blue Ray II purchase on a navy deBeer silicone. Also have a nice C&B royal melange perlon that it looks great on.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks like it has an upgraded bezel and crystal. Does it?


----------



## ChiefJr

Rocat said:


> This looks like it has an upgraded bezel and crystal. Does it?


Stock crystal but I added a coin edge bezel and lumed ceramic insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronie88

cezwho said:


> my very 1st Orient! I'm in love! :-d
> 
> View attachment 13602945


what model is this ? exact ref.


----------



## audiomagnate

I picked up my first slightly flawed (can you spot it?) Orient yesterday for a song and thought my Steveostrap RAF Zulu would be a more comfortable alternative to the stock bracelet. It ran 21 seconds fast out of the box, but after regulation it's close to spot on. I might try a Strapcode bracelet if I get bored with the Zulu.


----------



## audiomagnate

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Because the pusher is unnecessary, disturbing the look and I do not like it


I don't understand this statement. I thought it was there to set the day of the week. How do you do that without the pusher?


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Three shades of Orient Divers... These were three of the first watches I bought when I suddenly developed watch-madness. Many watches later, these still bring a smile to my face :- )


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh




----------



## chuck78

My new Nami b-)


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Watchingandwaiting, love the look of the perlon straps, esp. the blue one on the RaY II, it looks perfect. I've ordered a royal blue Eulit perlon strap for my Ray II. 

and a tip of the chapeau to JohnBPittsburg, is that an AM strap on your Ray II? 

And Chuck 78, how do you like your Nami? I was considering it over the Ray II but passed because of the size, but it's still on my want list. Does it wear 'big'?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thelastcry08

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I just got my Mako XL back this morning. I beat it up on vacation, so I had to take it to get repaired. I decided I just cannot tolerate the bracelet any longer, so I threw a leather strap on it I had sitting around (it definitely is not the type of leather strap you would generally put on a diver). I bought it for a dress watch, but whatever, it has to be better than the factory Mako XL bracelet provided. This is the first time I have ever thrown one on a diver. I never really liked the idea before, but it is slowly growing on me. It was nice to put the strap to use since it was pretty pricey, but it desperately needs breakong in. Anyway, Im just glad to have my watch back and keeping good time.
> View attachment 13515721
> View attachment 13515723
> View attachment 13515725
> View attachment 13515727


The colour combo made the watch looked like a million dollar bucks. Awesome combo great job!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Mako III? The red dial is sweet!


----------



## Silvek

My orange ray II arrived today, and I'm really digging the matte orange dial.









I didn't take a liking to the bracelet (hollow end links, really?), so swapped on a nato I had lying around. I love the size relative to the 44mm Seikos I have... it just looks right.


----------



## Impulse

Looks just right on leather IMHO.


----------



## Silvek

Impulse said:


> Looks just right on leather IMHO.


Looks good... I am currently on the hunt for a few good 22mm straps.


----------



## thelastcry08

Blue Ray 2 on a USD1.50 black nato strap.
Merry Christmas fellow watch enthusiasts!










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Modded this Ray Raven for my brother in law yesterday. 
Sapphire, hands, strap and Pepsi insert.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## buzz123

Would never part with my blu ray...


----------



## buzz123

Sorry for double


----------



## KoolKat

buzz123 said:


> Would never part with my blu ray...
> 
> View attachment 13752503


Second that.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Hey guys, just curious about how Orient's crystal has treated you? I just noticed that my Mako XL has all sorts of micro scratches on it and several larger ones. I wore it for a whole vacation, swimming and doing a bit of hiking, but that is the most abuse it has ever received. I wear it maybe once every week or two. I don't baby my watches, but I don't abuse them either (I save that for my G Shocks). I am not upset or anything, just surprised I guess. Anyone else notice anything similar, or was the sand and grit from just a few swims on vacation enough?


----------



## ZM-73

No problems with mine, as yet. Though I tend to baby my watches a bit. You could replace the crystal with sapphire. Here are a couple of threads that should help:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/look-sapphire-orient-mako-cem6500-307867.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/where-purchase-sapphire-crystal-orient-mako-1602170.html


----------



## zilig

Mako 1 Pepsi









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## TelJanin

zilig said:


> Mako 1 Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


There's something so perfect about the proportions of the 1st-gen Mako; nice job on the matching band!


----------



## Vamospues

Mako on Eichmüller solid stainless steel:


----------



## Vamospues

double post


----------



## samshy

Mako USA with double dome









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Finally got the bracelet on my Mako II resized yesterday.


----------



## arislan

The elusive yellow Mako









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

samshy said:


> Mako USA with double dome


Looks great, perfect fit with the bezel. What crystal is this please?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

arislan said:


> The elusive yellow Mako
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


I didn't even know that existed. That looks like a fun watch. Nice!


----------



## ronkatct

Mako for a wet rainy day.


----------



## Rob Cox

Silvek said:


> My orange ray II arrived today, and I'm really digging the matte orange dial.
> 
> View attachment 13735695
> 
> 
> I didn't take a liking to the bracelet (hollow end links, really?), so swapped on a nato I had lying around. I love the size relative to the 44mm Seikos I have... it just looks right.
> 
> View attachment 13735697


My Ray I mainly has this leather







or this Sharkmesh


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Impulse

Orient Ray on leather.


----------



## abkdt41

Anyone have the new mako/ray?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

abkdt41 said:


> Anyone have the new mako/ray?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes i have the one with the red dial


----------



## ConvicTech

abkdt41 said:


> Anyone have the new mako/ray?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes i have the one with the red dial


----------



## cabfrank

Very nice purchase, those look great. How is the lume? I think I read somewhere that it has been upgraded.


----------



## Wutch

I'm trying to wait patiently for the new divers (which Orient USA says will not go by the Mako or Ray monikers) to come to the US or hit Massdrop again. I'd really like the RN-AA0002L (blue 42mm version), but the pricing seems a little steep at the moment.


----------



## EHH

I just bought that model from discount shop for $167, for the price they can't be beat


----------



## Wutch

EHH said:


> I just bought that model from discount shop for $167, for the price they can't be beat


Huh, I've never heard of that site. They don't have the blue on a bracelet, but they do have it on rubber for $152. Otherwise, black on a bracelet for that $167. I think I'll wait a little while and see if the blue bracelet pops up. Thanks for the heads-up!

Edit: after a direct search for the model number, I found the Sold Out listing and got on the notification list. Cool.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the info about discount shop. I see they carry both the Mako III w/ the flat/plain bezel insert and w/ the 'original' notched bezel insert. The black version is the best deal, though the other version at ~ $200 are still far less than found on other sites.


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Just picked this guy up today. Used for $100 CDN with super oyster from Strap code. Good deal. I spent some time with the scotchbrite and cape cod cloth to clean it up. Bezel is still a bit rough and the crystal has some scratches, but big improvements. Good enough to wear with pride. Ordering new bits this week.

I forgot how nice these Orients are. Had a mako that I sold after upgrading to sapphire last year. Why do I keep rotating watches!!&[email protected])










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

No one on this forum can answer that question.😂


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## abkdt41

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 13946373


That's pretty sick

How about a lume shot?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok8

My Black Ray 2, just missing the sub bezel









Envoyé de mon CLT-L04 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 13946373


Ahhhh - is that what they meant with the 'mother or pearl' dial on the gold-trimmed LE? The shots that I've seen haven't done a good job of showing it. Very nice!


----------



## kostasd87

Initially I was against his mod idea, but I have to say the final result does not look bad on my dad's wrist.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Recently finished Ray II mod.


----------



## oliberg_360

This is called Kamasu now though


----------



## cabfrank

I think the name is silly, but I really like the watch.


----------



## mi6_

oliberg_360 said:


> View attachment 13975587
> 
> 
> This is called Kamasu now though


Is the lume pip on the bezel now shielded with glass? It's tough to tell from photos I've seen. I always despised the cheap looking bezel lume pip on past Mako and Ray watches.


----------



## cabfrank

I have read that yes, it is. A minor deal, but a big improvement I think. This seems like a great watch, even at prices higher than they cost, something Orient is famous for.


----------



## ishtar007

New nato strap today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly




----------



## watch_kick

Just got this a little while ago (today)
































Perhaps I've been watching too many U-tube videos . I don't know how they can sell watches this nice so cheap, but who's complaining?


----------



## watch_kick

One more - sized it this morning, now wearing it. I'm glad I got the blue one. The sun really makes the blue "pop"








That's the last pic of this watch I'm going to post , I promise ;-)


----------



## KoolKat

watch_kick said:


> One more - sized it this morning, now wearing it. I'm glad I got the blue one. The sun really makes the blue "pop"
> View attachment 13990219
> 
> 
> That's the last pic of this watch I'm going to post , I promise ;-)


Nothing wrong with posting more pics of this gorgeous sun-ray dial for me.


----------



## MDT IT

Orange day...


----------



## Zany4

Kamasu LE on a Crown & Buckle Night-Harvest colored Caravan “Tudor style” strap. Switched to their discontinued Royal Melange Perlon instead and I’m sticking with it.


----------



## tmathes

Rob Cox said:


> My Ray I mainly has this leather
> View attachment 13855899


Could you share what strap is it on?


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## arislan

Ray gen 1









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme

My first Orient


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## shane.shepherd

Good morning.


----------



## JJ Smith

Desk, Forest, Sea and Sand....


----------



## Rob Cox

arislan said:


> Ray gen 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


I still think the pusher adds something to the appeal, even though I have Mako 2.


----------



## Rob Cox

arislan said:


> Ray gen 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


I still think the pusher adds something to the appeal, even though I have Mako 2.


----------



## Rob Cox

shane.shepherd said:


> Good morning.
> 
> View attachment 14096179


Wow! Whatever name is settled on, they are welcome here. I have a red one on the way.


----------



## Vamospues

Beautiful sequence 



sk880 said:


> Desk, Forest, Sea and Sand....


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## JJ Smith

Rob Cox said:


> Wow! Whatever name is settled on, they are welcome here. I have a red one on the way.


The Kamasu!


----------



## ronkatct

Mako in a Camaro


----------



## MDT IT

ronkatct said:


> Mako in a Camaro


I Love Camaro  ...after the watch :-d

ORIENT RAY RAVEN II


----------



## Fastandold

Came home last night to find this in the post. Stunning. Great job Orient.
Going onto a nato strap, wrist shots to follow.


----------



## Fastandold

Does Kamasu count in this thread?


----------



## Rocat

Fastandold said:


> Does Kamasu count in this thread?


Sure. Why not.


----------



## Rocat

Fastandold said:


> Does Kamasu count in this thread?


Sure. Why not.


----------



## Fastandold

I tried to get the texture of the dial on the LE model to show well in the photo.
It still does it little justice though.
It has a really subtle quality that plays with the light. At some angles in the sun it reflects purple/mauve tones.


----------



## artymr2

Orange ray with two piece nylon and single dome crystal.


----------



## Fastandold

Here again


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## SpaceCadet65

Kamasu!


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Kamasu!

View attachment 14177693


----------



## Lodi

Purchase of the day, found a good used.










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## jpipoli

Polar Explorer II/Contrail SS Arctic White inspired Mako II


----------



## Pyjam

My brand new Blue Ray (in need for a 22 mm strap).


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## southern bamboo

New, just out of the box Mako II XL w/ lumed face:

View attachment 14218497


Wears really comfortably on a NATO strap!









Last picture was just last week in Hawaii, I wore the watch all the time in salt and fresh water, the watch did awesome! No issues, whatsoever! I really like the NATO strap, it does great in the water.

I wore this watch into a watch store in Honolulu Airport, and they went crazy for the strap!

Loving the XL, it's hard for me to read at night w/ the lumed hands and dial, so I may be getting another XL in the future. Tough luck, huh?


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Nikrnic

Switched bracelet to a super oyster.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
Specs - 

Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
Sapphire Crystal
41mm case size
22 mm lug width

View attachment 14220179


View attachment 14220181


View attachment 14220183


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Sorry, Double post.


----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Orient Ray II 100% Original as I always keep my watches!


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Orient Ray II 100% Original as I always keep my watches!
View attachment 14228893

View attachment 14228895


----------



## igori7

on Morellato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booboobear

New this week! Long Island Orient Ray II mod (double dome sapphire AR crystal; Strapcode Super O bracelet [not shown obviously]) and a Watch Steward strap in Cadet Grey. Hats off to both Long Island Watches for the mod (I vowed years ago to never, ever buy another watch with a mineral crystal) and to the Watch Steward company for these straps (I've ordered more!) . . . the most comfortable strap I think I've worn.


----------



## artymr2

Orange ray on Milanese loop.


----------



## Rob Cox

To my eyes, anything looks good on a Sharkmesh, but this makes the Sharkmesh look better!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

One of my favorites. So comfortable to wear.


----------



## Goose 104




----------



## Goose 104

View attachment 14251913

View attachment 14251915

View attachment 14251917


----------



## Pyjam




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MarshallGibson

Hello everyone, I'll make this my first post.
My name is Dennis and today felt like a Pepsi kinda day!
I must say, I started with the Ray ii, loved it!
Then I got this one...loved it as well.
And went for another Orient. 
I'll post it when it comes in.


----------



## MarshallGibson

Hello everyone, I'll make this my first post.
My name is Dennis and today felt like a Pepsi kinda day!
I must say, I started with the Ray ii, loved it!
Then I got this one...loved it as well.
And went for another Orient. 
I'll post it when it comes in.
View attachment 14282353


----------



## KoolKat

MarshallGibson said:


> Hello everyone, I'll make this my first post.
> My name is Dennis and today felt like a Pepsi kinda day!
> I must say, I started with the Ray ii, loved it!
> Then I got this one...loved it as well.
> And went for another Orient.
> I'll post it when it comes in.
> View attachment 14282353


Nice one and welcome to the Mako /Ray community. I know what you mean, we can't just have one Mako / Ray!


----------



## Visser2800

Mix and match... for the eagle eyed


----------



## daniel954

Ray ii


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bodymassage

Blue and Red ftw


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Jorgosas

Mako 1









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose 104




----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Paisley for Hump Day


----------



## Vamospues

Last Friday, with SKX007 bracelet recently fitted


----------



## brash47

Couple of stock mako 2 usa









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersmooth77

Hi, just get it.

Orient Black Mako Gen. I (NOS Condition)


----------



## mistersmooth77

Duplicated post. Moderator, please kindly delete this. Thanks


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ConvicTech

View attachment 14520077


View attachment 14520081


----------



## BabyJoe

I have 4 Mako's now: a blue Mako 1 with a broken date wheel and a chunk of crystal missing, 2 blue Mako 2's, and a black Mako 2! I'm still looking for 1-2 more Mako 2s, so I have spares and so I can do some modding.

In that regards, I'd like to mod one of them with a 12h bezel for traveling. Is Long Island watch the only one who sells replacement bezel rings?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LIW is one source for aftermarket bezels for the Mako/Ray. Crystal Times also stocks Orient specific bezels. The bezels are sized to use SKX bezel inserts so finding a 12 hr insert is no problem, if you will be happy w/ a flat insert vs. the stock sloped insert. DLW has a wide selection of SKX sloped inserts.


----------



## kingspertel

ray & mako


----------



## ajf

Dusted off my original Mako recently and swapped the bracelet for a blue Hirsch leather strap.
Reckon I must have had it about 12 years now!


----------



## brash47

Sure









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Vamospues

ajf said:


> Dusted off my original Mako recently and swapped the bracelet for a blue Hirsch leather strap.
> Reckon I must have had it about 12 years now!
> 
> View attachment 14523693
> 
> 
> View attachment 14523695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14523701


Great photos. Looks in fine shape for such an old piece ... hope my three-year-old holds up just as well, I love it.


----------



## BabyJoe

A black Mako 2 at Australia's Great Barrier Reef


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## mcn7710

Mako 2 with BB58 style black/gold ceramic bezel insert


----------



## ajf

Vamospues said:


> Great photos. Looks in fine shape for such an old piece ... hope my three-year-old holds up just as well, I love it.


Thanks 
It has done pretty well, although I don't wear it every day.
Unfortunately I got two scratches on the right of the blue bezel ring at some point which I'm a bit annoyed about.
Think it is just aluminium on these?


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


The white is Sweet !!


----------



## jajohn00

I love mine!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Blue mako on shark mesh


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## thienvo

Loving mako 2 usa.









Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 14706965


Hello

What model is that

Those hands are so unique

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

abkdt41 said:


> Hello
> 
> What model is that
> 
> Those hands are so unique
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Google orient xl blue and you'll find it, nice piece.


----------



## brash47

The diving environment of the desk area is treacherous on the weekends, scuffs lie at every nook and cranny.....I must be careful!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Brothers in arms.. adopted an orange recently as well









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

My first venture into the Orient brand. Received this today, my last purchase of 2019 (and probably 2020);-)


----------



## guspech750

I've been rocking my first gen USA today. Love this watch.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00

Just received this today. Jomashop is selling it as a Mako III. The model number is identical to what Orient is now calling the Kamasu. I love this watch and the color is stunning.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Mako II PO


----------



## argyle_underground

Zoolander's Bluesteel 








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Happy new year everyone!

Been a while since I used this bracelet:


----------



## thienvo

Coffee with mako 2 usa









Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## soulsocket7

1st gen Mako Pepsi









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt




----------



## workman70

Mako II with double dome and Moose Strap Nato. One mod left and in the mail, coin edge bezel and this insert


----------



## guspech750

......


----------



## workman70

Who makes that Nato?


----------



## guspech750

workman70 said:


> Who makes that Nato?


I bought it off of Amazon.

Randon Watch Bands NATO Straps 1.5mm Thickness Quality Heavy Duty Ballistic Nylon Strap with Black Stainless Steel Buckle (Gray Orange, 22mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FYJRJK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_l8jpEb67MD782

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Banzai

Mako has run down some lunch today









Mako likes fish...


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## abkdt41

New to me
Orient mako XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Casual and a little less casual Ray Raven with snowflake hands.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eagle,

You did the hand swap yourself? While not a fan of 'flake' style it does look good on the Raven.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

^Gurthang54 said:


> Eagle,
> 
> You did the hand swap yourself? While not a fan of 'flake' style it does look good on the Raven.


I did. Thanks.


----------



## Hippopotamodon




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## argyle_underground

My blue ice heating up 








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## tantric

Ray 2 on an isofrane strap - I think the strap was more expensive than the watch!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Blue XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12




----------



## Miggyd87

Mako USA II, white dial








Snagged it on sale back in Nov '19 from LIW. Glad I did as the white dials disappeared very quickly at the discounted price.


----------



## Miggyd87

Now on wrist, 6.375"

View attachment 15070133


----------



## bald_eagle_12

New bezel and insert from Long Island Watch. Red and black sumo-style hands on the way from Yobokies.


----------



## brash47

Another DLW bezel and insert. I decided on the white triangle to match the seconds hand tip. I like the vintage style nimbering without the 60 markers. Easy easy mod.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

soulsocket7 said:


> 1st gen Mako Pepsi


Now that's not a stock bracelet, is it? Got a 1st Gen Pepsi Mako on the way and am really looking around for a good bracelet.

Also, does anyone know where to get an inner gasket for DLW Mako 1 Bezel? So far I was only able to find a bezel by DLW (£28.50 but no gasket) and Namoki ($53.00 so about £41.00, but ready to be installed, incl. gasket). I am not playing cheapo here, just weighing my options.

Edit: Sorry, of course, Long Islang Watches got a bezel too, just don't specify it is for Mako 1 but I believe a number of comments few pages back said the bezels are interchangeable. Tha LIW is for $39.00 but also does NOT say whether or not it is shipped with a gasket. Anyone, please?


----------



## Weegee

Hi all, new to this forum.
Here's my Mako III/Kamasu with the Strapcode rollball bracelet. Beside it is a Seiko SNK607









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Welcome to the forum! You are off to a great start with a Seiko and an Orient.


----------



## ProudPapa77




----------



## Rob Cox

Weegee said:


> Hi all, new to this forum.
> Here's my Mako III/Kamasu with the Strapcode rollball bracelet. Beside it is a Seiko SNK607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Great to see Kamasu's in hear. I hope most people agree.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

My modded Ray and Mako USA


----------



## Rob Cox

I might have posted this before.


----------



## inLine4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

Rob Cox said:


> Great to see Kamasu's in hear. I hope most people agree.


Here's another.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfjorque

Fellow Kamasu owner chiming in!


----------



## Weegee

Got around to photographing the Kamasu


----------



## EPK

Weegee said:


> Got around to photographing the Kamasu
> View attachment 15395417
> 
> View attachment 15395418
> 
> View attachment 15395419
> 
> View attachment 15395421
> 
> View attachment 15395422


Beautifully done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Great pictures.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## guspech750

My Rayco LOLzzzzxx

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## drakn

Hate it when i used other band and still looks good


----------



## Miggyd87

2nd day in a row with an Orient diver on the wrist


----------



## seatega

Picked up this modded Mako (orange bezel and sapphire crystal installed) in a multiwatch buy, and while I'm not sure I'll keep it, it sure looks good next to my Batman Ray II


----------



## Miggyd87

Orange Mako looks cool! Also has a ray bracelet!


----------



## LJ_Santos

Mako with Sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## dbonddental




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kritameth

Mine's a baby, only a day old, but it already wants to say hi!


----------



## argyle_underground

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


is that a modded dial too? i don't think i've seen an orange mako on a black pvd casing before.

that bezel + bezel insert combo is beautiful on that gen 1.


----------



## guspech750

argyle_underground said:


> is that a modded dial too? i don't think i've seen an orange mako on a black pvd casing before.
> 
> that bezel + bezel insert combo is beautiful on that gen 1.


Sort of.

So I LOVE orange dials and I LOVE first gen Makos. 
I did take an orange Mako and have the case, crowns, and both bezels cerakoted a blue titanium color. I did relume the hands blue and painted them black.










I was contemplating black cerakoting my orange dial Mako. But I did it the easy way instead. 
My black version. I swapped the orange dial mako into my black ray raven case, installed a black Yobokies bezel, DLW insert and black Dagaz hands. I put the ray raven dial into the orange mako case and left it alone.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rmeron

The only Orient I have, Mako ll


----------



## Chatoboy

A little football!


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Ray 1 with domed sapphire, pvd bezel, ceramic insert, Seiko SNZG17 minutes hand and Seiko skx seconds hand on a grey skx rubber strap.

Bought as a cruddy stock watch that was running - 82 secs per day slow and regulated to +0.2 seconds when measured over a six day period










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Mister Owen




----------



## argyle_underground

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Ray 1 with domed sapphire, pvd bezel, ceramic insert, Seiko SNZG17 minutes hand and Seiko skx seconds hand on a grey skx rubber strap.
> 
> Bought as a cruddy stock watch that was running - 82 secs per day slow and regulated to +0.2 seconds when measured over a six day period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


been planning to so something like this too. but it's hard to find a gen 1 ray or mako w/ a decent price where i'm at, if there's any at all.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

argyle_underground said:


> been planning to so something like this too. but it's hard to find a gen 1 ray or mako w/ a decent price where i'm at, i there's any at all.


I hear you! The watch itself wasn't expensive, but the shipping from Europe to Australia made the watch more expensive than a new Ray and then there was the cost of the mod parts on top.

I like the older case with the bigger crown and day pusher though, so it was worth it










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## DonLuis

I have been thinking about trading my Orient Ray Gen1 for a Gen2 when It hit me. The day-changing push button makes it pretty special. So I put it on a nato and rediscovering why I liked it soo much 6 years ago.


----------



## mykkus

DonLuis said:


> I have been thinking about trading my Orient Ray Gen1 for a Gen2 when It hit me. The day-changing push button makes it pretty special. So I put it on a nato and rediscovering why I liked it soo much 6 years ago.
> View attachment 15699692


That is cool.
Been seeing those on the 'bay lately and kicking around the idea.
Just scrolls through the days?


----------



## DonLuis

mykkus said:


> That is cool.
> Been seeing those on the 'bay lately and kicking around the idea.
> Just scrolls through the days?


Yes is only a week day pusher, kind of cool,
Fast way to set the week day.


----------



## guspech750

DonLuis said:


> I have been thinking about trading my Orient Ray Gen1 for a Gen2 when It hit me. The day-changing push button makes it pretty special. So I put it on a nato and rediscovering why I liked it soo much 6 years ago.
> View attachment 15699692


It's the only Mako, Ray and USA's I own and wear. That pusher is what makes it stand out from most other dive type watches. First gen's are the bestest gen's!!

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mykkus

Considering nabbing one on the bay


----------



## cabfrank

Get one. I love mine. Nothing close for the price.


----------



## mykkus

cabfrank said:


> Get one. I love mine. Nothing close for the price.


Just bought a kamasu I love 
The first version is just a cool deal that's fun


----------



## Crankshaft

Ray II shined up


----------



## cabfrank

Kamasu is great too.


----------



## mykkus

Sigh...this new addiction.
Mako II w/black dial/bezel insert in transit.


----------



## abkdt41

Blue XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## mykkus

7321A955-A899-4E5C-8BDD-8692D3E7118F.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 1, 2021








Fedex dropped this off this morning
18 day trip between coasts
Threw it right on the wrist and pulled the kamasu next to it. Didn't even set time yet lol!!


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis

My blue ray today with a gray nato.


----------



## Miggyd87

Blue Mako II on Ray bracelet
















Two for one special


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87

This combo is quite good, really enjoying it.


----------



## mykkus

Ray bracelet looks great on that


----------



## Miggyd87

mykkus said:


> Ray bracelet looks great on that


You know it! It def is the bracelet that should have been on this watch from the factory.


----------



## 42mmcase

*







*


----------



## DonLuis

42mmcase said:


> *
> View attachment 15799509
> *


 double dome ?


----------



## 42mmcase

DonLuis said:


> double dome ?


Yep, double dome with blue AR.


----------



## prokhmer

42mmcase said:


> Yep, double dome with blue AR.


That is the BEST *** looking crystal thus far on the Ray! Where did you get it and how much? What is the part number for the crystal?
And thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 42mmcase

prokhmer said:


> That is the BEST *** looking crystal thus far on the Ray! Where did you get it and how much? What is the part number for the crystal?
> And thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crystal Times CT039 DD with blue AR.


----------



## 42mmcase

42mmcase said:


> Crystal Times CT039 DD with blue AR.


$44.95


----------



## 42mmcase

prokhmer said:


> That is the BEST *** looking crystal thus far on the Ray! Where did you get it and how much? What is the part number for the crystal?
> And thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





42mmcase said:


> $44.95


I just ordered the orange Ray II from CreationWatches. I'm planning to install the same DD from CT USA, but this time going with clear AR.


----------



## onur226

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## 42mmcase




----------



## 42mmcase

On NATO. Double dome sapphire with clear AR next.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## DonLuis

I quite like my Ray 1 with Flat no-AR sapphire. Gives it more shine with I like.


----------



## 42mmcase

I dig my double domes...makes them pop!


----------



## jrippens

Lume Shot!!


----------



## DonLuis

Just got this guy over the mail, is my first orange watch. I was not so sure seen it live on steel.

I put it on a rubber strapsco and is growing in me.

I have an extra sapphire for it laying around, so I'm going to upgrade . I like the bling and bluish tone of natural sapphire.


----------



## sal4

Black Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

sal4 said:


> Black Ray I today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First gen is the only gen! Love the two crowns.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markwa_uk

Mako Pepsi which arrived an hour ago


----------



## mykkus

I do like that


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nastang87xx

Ray Raven II Orange


----------



## stratg5

New Orient Ray II as a reintroduction to watches, been out of the game for a few years and this was a perfect reintroduction!


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Rikimaru

Mako 3


----------



## mykkus

Better known as kamasu.
Love the black color way. Underrated.


----------



## DonLuis

Just swapped with sapphire my raven 2.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87

FAA02006M9 on Mako bracelet with milled clasp


----------



## guspech750

sal4 said:


> Blue Orient Mako I today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ahhhhhhh. First gen is the best gen.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## mykkus

Still rocking the new raven 2 on a nato





  








2BF515E4-23C8-4A87-AD4D-8A018BF4797C.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Jun 2, 2021


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DonLuis

I'm complete now. Just upgraded my black mako Gen1 to sapphire.

Now all in my orient collection has sapphire.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 42mmcase

Gulf + Porsche Racing colors.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Blue Mako I with the typical day-pusher:


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2

Macro pic of the Mako I:


----------



## jcp123

Still honeymooning with my Father's Day gift.


----------



## DonLuis

My custom ray 2. Yeah! I have been using it over my Rolex and omegas for over a week, non stop.

Flat Sapphire
Coin edge bezel
12 hour GMT blue ceramic insert.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Miggyd87

DonLuis said:


> My custom ray 2. Yeah! I have been using it over my Rolex and omegas for over a week, non stop.
> 
> Flat Sapphire
> Coin edge bezel
> 12 hour GMT blue ceramic insert.


All LIW parts?

Like the look, bezel blue looks closeish to the dial.

How's the color match?


----------



## DonLuis

Miggyd87 said:


> All LIW parts?
> 
> Like the look, bezel blue looks closeish to the dial.
> 
> How's the color match?


Sapphire from Ali express.
LIW bezel and insert

My watch was originally a Pepsi with sunburst dial.

Sunburst changes tones from sky blue to almost black depending on the angle.

Also I was not looking for s perfect match; wanted more something more&#8230; me 

I went with a single color 12h gmt because is the insert I use most and no point of getting a 2 tone bezel with 12 hour markers and no 24h hand.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jcp123

I've really grown fond of this titanium/black NATO on my Ray II. It looks great on the watch and goes with a lot of my clothing. It's also a nice-looking piece on its own, and has a good diver presence without being too much of a Sub homage. Orient kinda has a thing going here.


----------



## Rakovski




----------



## mykkus




----------



## pauliej

I put Ray 2 on the mesh ...


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## TalkingClock

Very strange. The above two pics were taken on different days but I just noticed they both tell the same time. Who says there's no such thing as coincidence.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The_Baron

42mmcase said:


> I just ordered the orange Ray II from CreationWatches. I'm planning to install the same DD from CT USA, but this time going with clear AR.





42mmcase said:


> I just ordered the orange Ray II from CreationWatches. I'm planning to install the same DD from CT USA, but this time going with clear AR.


Didn't even know this was a thing. The only thing that's held me back from picking up a Mako or Ray was the mineral crystal, but that DD looks insanely good. Is this something anyone could swap out or is this only for hardcore watchsmith folks?


----------



## DonLuis

The_Baron said:


> Didn't even know this was a thing. The only thing that's held me back from picking up a Mako or Ray was the mineral crystal, but that DD looks insanely good. Is this something anyone could swap out or is this only for hardcore watchsmith folks?


Is easy to swap cristal . I use flat sapphire, no AR coating.


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer bracelet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis

My custom mako with a new bracelet


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JesseG

DonLuis said:


> My custom mako with a new bracelet


Wow that looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saswatch

Seems like I haven't posted here before but here's my Mako II.


----------



## guspech750

sal4 said:


> Black Mako I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First gen is the bestest gen!










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sal4

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16061917


Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JesseG

Love my Ray II  It's also one of my most accurate automatics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## twincity




----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## Miggyd87

TracerBullet said:


> View attachment 16075326


The things I'd do to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## TracerBullet

Miggyd87 said:


> The things I'd do to get my hands on one of those!


It was a long wait. I finally found one available on ebay a few months ago. I was fortunate it was in such great condition.


----------



## Miggyd87

TracerBullet said:


> It was a long wait. I finally found one available on ebay a few months ago. I was fortunate it was in such great condition.


Congratulations it's a very rare piece. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## DonLuis

TracerBullet said:


> View attachment 16075326


This looks amazing, makes me want to trade my orange ray.


----------



## RulexKing




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## ronkatct

I rarely wear my Mako because it is a bit big for my wrist, and the bracelet without taper, is not comfortable and a bit tight. While shopping for my Black Bay 58 Black, I also tried the Black Bay 58 Blue with the blue hybrid strap with white stitching. 









Looking at that pic, I got an idea. Why don't I get a hybrid leather rubber strap for my Mako?

Looking at great river, I ordered some plain rubber strap (mistake as these don't fit a diver) and a hybrid strap.
Straps arrived today and voila.










The results look good, but the $18 hybrid strap does not have real leather and the quality is way below the quality of the Black Bay hybrid strap. The strap is a bit light for a top heavy Mako but the looks are good.


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Here’s a fun one.
Orient Ray Raven II
CrystalTimes double dome sapphire blue AR
DLW PVD Sub Bezel
CrystalTimes sub ceramic bezel insert
Seiko leather strap & Strapcode PVD deployment clasp


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IGY

Bring the summer back


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Ray II w/ LIW deep blue lumed insert & 1SC CE bezel.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Kaloyanski

My Orient Batman:

















Big thanks to NAMOKI


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice Mako mod, it the insert lumed? The photo showing the stock bezel and the Namoki bezel really highlight the height difference. What style crystal did you install? Flat, top-hat or DD?


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87

Same FAA2006M, (2) different angles, (1) 6.25" wrist


----------



## sal4

Black Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Konliner




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mykkus

Still haven’t done any mods…


----------



## twincity




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## VeloWatch

Fairly recent acquisition that I'm rather smitten with.


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## jgrant7719

Just put a new strap on my Mako XL









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DonLuis

Trying to decide.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer bracelet today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis

sal4 said:


> Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I need to rediscover my mako and ray v1. They are just collecting dust. Mainly I don’t like they cannot be hand wind before using. Come on my ETAs from the 60 can do it!


----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Trace, 

A rare Mako, love it! The strap is perfect too, maker? 










Recent photo of my Ray II w/ the aegan blue lumed insert (thanks to Marc @ LIW)


----------



## TracerBullet

^Gurthang54 said:


> Trace,
> 
> A rare Mako, love it! The strap is perfect too, maker?
> 
> View attachment 16418565
> 
> 
> Recent photo of my Ray II w/ the aegan blue lumed insert (thanks to Marc @ LIW)


It's a Brady sailcloth strap - bradystraps.com


----------



## mykkus




----------



## timmat

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Where'd you get the baseball strap? Sweet.


----------



## guspech750

timmat said:


> Where'd you get the baseball strap? Sweet.


Thanks. I’m glad you like it. I love it. It’s so nice and soft. I had it made by a fella on Instagram. Denver Strap Co. He makes straps from all sorts of materials, mitts, footballs, baseballs etc etc. I did ask him to make the strap thicker at 4mm. So he lined it with leather from a baseball mitt. He told me I could ship him a ball or he would just buy the ball I wanted. I had him buy and use a Major League Baseball ball. I was going to send him a 2005 World Series or 2003 All Star game ball but I had him just buy one instead. I think I payed $110 or so back in January of 2017. 

Awesome craftsmanship. 










Miguel (@denverstrapco) • Instagram photos and videos


1,143 Followers, 1,143 Following, 566 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Miguel (@denverstrapco)




instagram.com



























































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## predapio

Not just for the sun and fun


----------



## DonLuis

Brand new (to me).

I’m going to pamper it with some sapphire.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray I











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis

Waiting for sapphire to arrive.

This is where my black ray is at.

I found a PVD coated bezel in Singapore. First I tried with a ghost insert but it looked pretty bad in the metal.


----------



## DonLuis

Caseback and double dome sapphire arrived !


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## artymr2

Kamasu on Ray bracelet with PCLs.


----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## DonLuis

Rocking it in green today.


----------



## JohnM67

Orange Ray on a rattly bracelet, so trying out different straps while waiting for a sailcloth strap to arrive.


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teamaster300

JohnM67 said:


> Orange Ray on a rattly bracelet, so trying out different straps while waiting for a sailcloth strap to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 16616556
> 
> 
> View attachment 16616559
> 
> 
> View attachment 16616560


Love that, after another failed Seiko purchase due to QC i've finally decided to give Orient a go. I was 50/50 between the Orange Ray and Black Mako, went for the Mako but you're almost making me regret it! Will be sure to post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## ebo hud

my beater, bought the watch for $60 about 8 years ago. I can't believe how incredible this watch is, i wear it 3-4 times a week and wear it in the water all the time and it continues to be the most solid watch i own.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## little_w

guspech750 said:


>


Nice! Where is the bezel from? Polished or matte? I am really wanting to pull the trigger on the DLW bezel in PVD for my Ray2. Can't decide whether the Ray Raven would look better with bead blasted or polished PVD... there just aren't enough pictures outthere!


----------



## guspech750

little_w said:


> Nice! Where is the bezel from? Polished or matte? I am really wanting to pull the trigger on the DLW bezel in PVD for my Ray2. Can't decide whether the Ray Raven would look better with bead blasted or polished PVD... there just aren't enough pictures outthere!


I bought it from Yobokies Some odd number of years ago. The top and bottom edges are actually slightly tapered too. The bezel is the same finish as the case. I’ll take a few pics of it soon for ya.


----------



## guspech750

guspech750 said:


> I bought it from Yobokies Some odd number of years ago. The top and bottom edges are actually slightly tapered too. The bezel is the same finish as the case. I’ll take a few pics of it soon for ya.





















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TalkingClock

Orange is so yesterday. And today.


----------



## mylesofsmyles




----------



## little_w

Thank you all for your inspiration and useful information. As I am going to a long-delayed holiday, I could no longer wait and finally modded my Ray 2. I am pleased with the result!


----------



## TalkingClock

Probably makes it wear a bit larger. Look good now but I enjoy the smaller wear that these Orients bring to the table, probably in part because of the sloping bezel. Great watches.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

sal4 said:


> White Orient Mako USA I today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First gen is the best gen!











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## twincity




----------



## Cougar17

Mako USA II.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

Pepsi Mako 1st Gen on a holiday. The red strap is the single pass, Marine Nationale by Cheapest Nato Straps. I wanted something colourful and happy for the summer


----------



## mykkus

New 3 ring single pass from Long Island watch 
My mako 2 is now a budget bond lol.


----------



## Crankshaft

I know many are nutso for the Kamasu and Star divers and not knocking them by any means, but I still like the Mako/Ray too. Nice affordable auto divers as is or dressed up a little which there are many nice ones in this thread.


----------



## armabill

Stock Ray II


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

First gen Mako USA. 












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## VipinLJ

Mako II Pepsi


----------



## ebo hud

My well worn Mako XL


----------



## ^Gurthang54




----------



## DucBub

My Mako 1 "beater" with modified bezel und bezel insert


----------



## Didimauw

I have had this mako II for over a year now. I wore it once, and put it in my watch box, and continued to wear my Gshock. I went three years straight with my gw5000 and this year decided I should try something different. I'm ordering a MilTat solid end link bracelet for it today. And eventually when it needs it, I'll order sapphire glass too. After about ten tries, I have it to about 1 second slow in 24 hours as of today. We'll see how this one holds up.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## guspech750

Didimauw said:


> View attachment 17125777
> 
> I have had this mako II for over a year now. I wore it once, and put it in my watch box, and continued to wear my Gshock. I went three years straight with my gw5000 and this year decided I should try something different. I'm ordering a MilTat solid end link bracelet for it today. And eventually when it needs it, I'll order sapphire glass too. After about ten tries, I have it to about 1 second slow in 24 hours as of today. We'll see how this one holds up.


Meh. Don’t wait. Just swap for the sapphire now and other mods. Go to town, jazz it up and give hell!! I love my 7 Orients. 5 are modded. They are a great watch to wear and fun to mod. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Didimauw

guspech750 said:


> Meh. Don’t wait. Just swap for the sapphire now and other mods. Go to town, jazz it up and give hell!! I love my 7 Orients. 5 are modded. They are a great watch to wear and fun to mod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Yeah thats a good point. I know I'll be beating this one up, might as well get it ready for it!


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

